# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Zablude i predrasude u svezi s posvajanjem

## Pippi Longstocking

Razmišljam već dulje o ovoj temi. Iako se postovi o tome nalaze razasuti po raznim temama, imam potrebu istresti se na jednom mjestu, a pretpostavljam i druge mame i mame _to be_ (i tate, jasno). Nisam o tome htjela pisati na topicu s našom pričom, jednostavno da ne kvarim tamošnje raspoloženje. 

  Naime, svatko od nas živi u svom nekom malom svemiru okružen uvijek manje-više istim ljudima za koje misli da ih poznaje i smatra da misle isto ili nekako slično. Znam da postoje predrasude prema posvajanju, onako generalne, nekih tamo neinformiranih ljudi, ali sam se začudila količini predrasuda i zabluda o posvajanju u svojoj okolini (s izuzetkom, na sreću, svoje obitelji i užeg kruga ljudi). Uočila sam ih u njihovom "punom sjaju" tek kada smo posvojili mrvu. 

  Napisat ću neke od njih, a vas pitam da komentirate i svoja iskustva, dodate one na koje ste naišli ili one koje možda sami imate. Mislim da većina proizlazi iz neznanja i straha (i opet straha od nepoznatog) pa će možda netko pročitati i vidjeti. Ne znam. Uvijek mislim da nije sramota biti neznalica, nego je sramota takvim ostati (posebice vlastitim izborom). Ne želim nikoga uvrijediti, želim samo ukazati na ono što vrijeđa mene.

  Pa redom kako mi padaju na pamet:

Pljuvanje po biološkim roditeljima tj. majkama      koje su djecu dale na posvojenje. Nitko nema pravo suditi nikome. Ne volim      kad netko kaže, kako je mogla ostaviti tako krasnu bebicu, zločinka jedna.      Ja se nađem uvrijeđena tom izjavom. Ali neću tu duljiti, o tome ima      skorašnji topic. Osuđujem one „biološke“ koji zlostavljaju i zanemaruju      svoju djecu. I osuđujem sustav koji im to dopušta u nedogled. Kod nas se      sustav više brine o pravima tek oplođene jajne stanice (ne smije se      zamrznuti) nego o živom dijetetu...Stav/izjava – kako ste vi humani. Zaboga,      ljubav prema mom djetetu nije milostinja. Nije čin humanosti, nego duboki      istinski čin roditeljstva. I kad mi to netko kaže, isto se uvrijedim. Kao da      mi kažu da sam Joan Crawford iz filma Mommie Dearest.  :Shock:  Ajde, ne baš tako,      ali me smeta.Stav i izjava (sniženim tonom) – pa koliko      ste platili, tko vam je bio veza, mislim danas doći do djeteta od 3      mjeseca, morao je bit netko visoko... Bljak. O tome ne bih niti komentirala.      Ne vjeruju nam isti da nismo nikom platili i da sve „veze“ koje smo „imali“      nisu upalile. Ali, kome tumačiti. Znaju oni da nećemo sad "priznati". Dok se      ovaj stav ne promjeni, ali iz korijena, nećemo iz pakla korupcije nikud.Kako lijepo što ste usvojili dijete, vi ste      dobro stojeći pa ste, vidiš, uzeli dijete, a toliki bi mogli, domovi su      puni djece, a oni uzmu psa. Baš lijepo što smo mi uzeli dijete, a ne psa!      MOLIM!!! Pa nemamo mi dijete jer nam je bilo dosadno! I nije nam dijete      modni dodatak za šetnju (iako se volimo praviti važne u slingu po gradu,      ali to je druga priča). Da se razumijemo, nemam ništa protiv kućnih      ljubimaca, štoviše, volim pse i mace posebice, ali kakva je to izjava?! A      uostalom bljuje mi se i od zablude kako su domovi puni djece, a ljudi ih      eto neće usvajati. Informirajte se ljudi, domovi jesu puni, ali djece koja se      NE mogu usvojiti jer je sustav trom i zadnja su mu briga djeca! Imala sam      čak situaciju u kojoj mi je jedna poznanica čestitala na mrvi i rekla kako      sam uvijek imala ukusa, pa sam eto i sad krasno izabrala. Nakon moje      zabezeknute face, zbunjeno mi je rekla – pa zar niste otišli u sirotište i      izabrali si dijete. Grrrrrr... Možda tako rade holivudske zvijezde, iako      ne vjerujem u to, ali da tu kod nas netko tako misli – goli užas... Nakon      što sam se pjenila cijeli dan u svezi s tim, MM mi kaže, pa što si mislila,      ljudi pojma nemaju o posvajanu, a gledaju previše sapunica i čitaju      petparačke ljubiće. Propitivanje      odakle je mrva došla, tko joj je biološka majka, kako se prije zvala... Pa      ljudi moji, to su tajni, osjetljivi podatci, što je vama!? Kad kažem da te      stvari trebaju pitati mrvu (ako se usude kraj mene žive) pa ako im ona      hoće to ispričati kad bude imala 18, neka im priča, ostanu malo zatečeni i      govore kako nisu ništa loše mislili. Niste vi uopće mislili.  :Evil or Very Mad: Apsolutno najgora stvar koja me duboko      uznemirila i povrijedila je bilo čestitanje na hrabrosti. Na tome mi je      čestitalo nekoliko ljudi iz (relativne) blizine. U euforiji, prve dvije      čestitke „na hrabrosti“ sam „prečula“ i zahvaljivala se, dok su mi je još      u glavi zvonilo od sreće kao da sam bila u crkvenom zvoniku u podne. A      onda mi je „(pri)sjelo“. Pitala sam jednu osobu koja mi je to rekla, što to      znači - na hrabrosti. Ne vidim po čemu smo mi osobito hrabri (osim što smo      opet i opet „hodali“ po czss-ovima nakon što su nas odbijali, ali sam      slutila da ne misli na to). Pa mi je rastumačila. Pa hrabri ste, kaže, jer ste      uzeli dijete s lošim genima.  :Shock:  KAKO MOLIM!!! Pa mislim, kaže dalje, rizično je svako      dijete, ali za svoje i muževo znate da ima dobre gene, a za ovo (ona za      moje dijete kaže „ovo“  :Evil or Very Mad: ) znate da je „od zla oca i još gore matere“. Bože      dragi, kad me onda nije kolpalo... A kad sam se ohladila, rastužila sam se strašno jer sam      shvatila da u mojoj okolini ima ljudi koji vjeruju u „čistoću gena“. Da i      ne znam o genima koliko znam (zbog struke i posla) sigurno ne bih mislila      da postoje ljudi s dobrim i lošim genima (ne govorimo o genskim bolestima,      jasno). Koliko je ovo čovječanstvo u svojoj povijesti vidjelo zla činjenog      zbog vjerovanja u „čistoću“ gena, a eto, oko nas ima onih koji još u to      vjeruju. Možda razmišljam drakonski, ali bi li oni u nekoj hipotetskoj      situaciji „digli ruku“ na moje dijete samo zato jer možebitno po njima nema „čiste      gene“.

  Mrvo moja, mama te obožava, gdje da te sakrijem od ovoga... 
  Osim da te učim, učim i učim da voliš sebe i druge, dokle god budem imala daha.
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## krumpiric

U široj društvenoj okolini prihvatljiva je opcija da si 2godine mlađa od muža, manje obrazovana, imaš manju plaću 
da ideš po principu završiš školovanje, kakvo bilo, nađeš dečka, 2godine hodate, on radi, ti možda radiš, udaš se, za 1-2godine rodiš i to ti je to
ako može muško prvo  :Laughing: 

ako išta od ovoga poremetiš, gotovo ti je  :Cool:

----------


## čokolada

Da, Pippi, to je standardni repertoar. Osobno sam se susrela samo s ovim pitanjima "otkud je - tko su biološki roditelji", ostalo su zadržali za sebe, pa se na neki način smatram sretnicom. Ipak vjerujem da su ljudi većinom dobronamjerni, a vidim i da jako malo o tome znaju, zato rado "educiram" kad god sam u prilici.

----------


## bijelko

ovo je strašno!
u svojoj blizini imam nekoga tko je posvojio dijete s posebnim potrebama, koje je dosta tamne puti pa vidim da okolne babe muči da li je Rom. sigurna sam da još više komentiraju iza leđa, preda mnom ne smiju. bilo je komentara i da im to nije trebalo, kako je to patnja, pa da ga oni ne mogu voljeti kao da su ga rodili.... i tako....svašta.
ne znam što reći, svako dijete je blagoslov, svatko normalan to zna.
lako bi meni sad bilo poručiti tebi, svojoj prijateljici i drugima da to jednostavno ignorirate ali znam da vas povrijedi. pogotovo ako se takav jedan nađe reći nešto ružno djetetu.
ista ta koja baca ružne komentare na njihovu obitelj, baca ih i na moju i neku xy. u nekoliko navrata mi je komentirala kako ona ima samo jedno dijete jer bi se previše toga morala odreći da ih je bilo dvoje, čemu si kvariti lagodan život i tako to. to nisu normalni umovi.

tvoja srećica će itekako znati da je ona vaša oduvijek, vaš centar svijeta i ta ljubav će joj dati snagu da i ona otpili te zlobnike bez imalo razmišljanja.
inače, kao i čokolada, drago mi je kad nalete na mene s takvim komentarima pa da im objasnim pokoju, čisto da im ne bi palo na pamet pitati više.
 :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

neki od ovih komentara svakako su zlonamjerni, ružni. ali dajte nas onda poučite šta se može reći u toj prigodi. ne znam, evo ja sam se osobno samo jednom susrela s obitelji koja je posvojila dijete. poznanici, nismo bliski. ono, srela ih na korzu, nešto moraš reć. pa iz straha da ne kažem nešto krivo, nisam ništa rekla. i osjećala se totalno blesavo. čak me strah bilo reći ajme kako je lijepa, da ne ispadne kako mislim da su birali po ljepoti. htjela sam pitati kako ste posvojili, ono postupak i to, pa nisam ni to. 

većina tih komentara, osim ovih ružnih, tipa zla mama, je iz razloga jer nešto moraš reći. a naravno da ljudi nisu educirani, oko nečega što im nije interes. i zato mi je super ovo od čokolade, da ona educira u svakoj prilici. dakle, ta prilika je kad nešto neko kaže, po čemu skužiš da nije educiran, pa mu objasniš.
ako me razumijete  :Grin:

----------


## Ivanna

Slažem se sa cvijetom.
Mislim da većina komentara koje čuješ nije iz zle namjere, nego baš suprotno pa ipak ispadne blesavo.

----------


## Anemona

I ja bih kao cvijeta neugodno prešutjela, pa bi ispalo da ignoriram, a zanimalo bi me 100 stvari, a ne bih znala kako da pitam da ne povrijedim nekoga.

----------


## Mima

pa mislim da je umjesno reći "čestitam", što je uobičajeno kad netko dobije dijete.

pippi - neke stvari koje si napisala su zaista too much, no većinom se radi o čistoj neinformiranosti i tome da ljudi samo ponavljaju 'opća mjesta', dakle ono što je uobičajeno mišljenje. Ljetos se kod nas poveo neki razgovor o posvajanju jer su neki ljudi koje znamo baš posvojili dijete, pa recimo vidim da moja nećakinja od 20 godina (u kojoj dakle ne vjerujem da ima predrasuda) ponavlja te iste stvari - to je plemenito, koliko samo ima djece u domovima itd, itd. Prema tome, kao što reče čokolada, objašnjavanje i educiranje je najbolje što možeš napraviti.

----------


## ms. ivy

a kakav je komentar potreban osim "hej, kako divno! uživajte!".

što se ima reći osim da je divno da su se roditelji i djetešce pronašli.  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ljudi imaju potrebu pitati slična pitanja kao i kod dobivanja biološkog djeteta:

-kakva ti je bila trudnoća
-jesi li povraćala
-koja bolnica, koji doktor
-jesi li platila porod/jesi li imala vezu (to se pita nekog bližeg)
-je li bio prirodni porod ili carski rez
-visina, težina
-sisa li/na kojem ste mlijeku
-kako ti spava po noći
-hoće li uskoro braco ili seka

itd, itd, itd

Vidite i sami analogiju!

E sad, svaka rodilja jedva čeka da je netko priupita nešto od ovog gore  :Grin:  , a posvojitelji smatraju neprimjerenim raspitivanje o porijeklu/imenu/uvjetima odrastanja djeteta jer to zaista jest službena tajna iz razumljivih razloga, time se štiti njihova privatnost i sigurnost. 

O svemu drugome može se razgovarati.  

A što pitati prijatelje ili znance, friške posvojitelje?
-Predivan je/predivna je!  :Grin:  (ono "ma pljunuti tata!" slobodno preskočite)
-Zračite srećom, i vi i malena/i!
-Jeste li dugo čekali? Kako sad stvari stoje s posvajanjem? Znam da zahtijeva veliki angažman...
-Jeste li uspjeli dobiti dopust? Kako s tim ide?
-Kako su vam protekli prvi mjeseci, je li maza, što najviše voli?
-Život se promijeni za 180, jel da? Nema vremena za pripreme... 
-Jesu li bake/dede na sedmom nebu? (iako i tu može biti sklisko)
-Znam i ja jedne posvojitelje.....  :Grin: 
-Treba li vam što od opreme? Imamo mi.......viška 
-Dođite nam u posjet pa će se djeca igrati
-Super da ste posvojili, baš sam svom sinu/kćeri pričala na koje se sve načine može postati roditelj

Ako je u pitanju veće dijete koje zna da je posvojeno, prikladna su sva opća pitanja koja bi inače postavili djetetu te dobi (bez ispitivanja o posvojenju ili tipa "kako ti se sviđa u novoj obitelji").

I tako...nije teško  :Wink: .

----------


## čokolada

Drugi tip problema su predrasude koje okolina ponekad ima - ovo s genima, obaveznim plaćanjem djeteta i zamišljanjem da su domovi puni raspoložive djece. To je čisto neznanje za koje treba određeno djelovanje i vrijeme da se iskorijeni.

----------


## ina33

Super detektirani i raspisani i problem i rješenje! 

Ako kao neostvareni posvojitelj koji je prošao dio puta, a prati ovaj pdf, plus iz perspektive neplodnosti, mogu rangirat koja se najviše javlja:
- domovi su puni djece za posvajanje, nepdlodni su "obijesni" jer uz sve to idu kod doktora (apsolutno su nesvjesni koliko je postupak posvajanja "izazovan");
- tuđi geni, ajme meni.

----------


## ina33

Ima i još jedna, po meni, predrasuda, koja se više provlači, nego što se otvoreno govori:
- biološko roditeljstvo, to jest baš posebno majčinstvo - trudnoća, porod, dojenje, stvaranje te tjelesno-psihološke veze majka-dijete - toliko su bitni i sveformirajući za život žene i djeteta da su "nenadoknadivi" i "nezamjenjivi" - a očituje se u onome "voli li ga ona kao svoje "vlastito"" i "može li ga ona volit, a druga ga rodila". Taj dio targetira baš mamu, tata je izvan te predrasude.

Tj. ono naglašavanje svih tih stvari oko samog poroda i trudnoće ("stres" tijekom trudnoće, kontakt i u maternici) kao superbitnih i jako daleko dosežućih u život djeteta, i biološke majke.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da baš ta predrasuda formira i glavni problem kod posvajanja - sporost izmiještanja djeteta iz nefunkcionirajuće biološke obitelji i "uzimanje diteta materi". To jest, čak mi se to čini i kao the predrasuda ove priče, koja je u nekim mentalitetima i zemljopisnim širnama jača, na nekim slabija, a mi smo, čini mi se, ovamo di je ona jača.

----------


## čokolada

Tako je, u tome je srž svega - krv nije voda.

----------


## ina33

Eh, kad bi ljudi znali da je, po meni, znatno manji rizik poremećaja uzrokovanih "genima", barem za grupu koja je već u godinama, posvajanje djeteta od par godina di se već sve, više-manje, vidi u smislu dijagnoza, nego rađanje vlastitog s kao čistokrvnim genima...

Ali, mislim da se tu ne misli čak uopće na gentske bolesti. Nego na "zle gene" u smislu bit će "delikventnog ponašanja" jer ko zna ko su mu bili biološki roditelji, a kao ponašanje se genetski prenosi i kao jer si "natural born good or evil". A i (biološki) roditelji mu kao vjerojatno nisu "naši", što god to za konkrenu skupinu koja diskriminira značilo.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja isto uvijek educiram i uglavnom se ne zgražam, jer većina pitanja dolazi iz kombinacije prirodne znatiželje i neznanja o posvojenju. Prije me je jako smetalo čestitanje na plemenitosti i hrabrosti i veličanje posvojenja, jer sam se od početka smatrala velikom sretnicom. Sad me više ni to ne smeta, jer mislim da to ne dolazi iz loše namjere. Jedino na što reagiram je priča o lošim genima - mi svi imamo dobre i loše gene, a za svoju djecu mislim da su pobrala vrhnje. Druga stvar koju isto ne prešućujem je ovo s plaćanjem i vezama. Nikad u svom životu nisam učinila nešto nepošteno i ne toleriram kad mi netko tako nešto imputira. Ima i ovoga o čemu govori ina33, ali to te ne može pogoditi, ako sama tako ne osjećaš. Ponovit ću ono što sam već i ovdje zapisala: bila sam i jesam sretna što nisam rodila, jer sam dobila svoju vlastitu djecu i ne mogu si zamisliti drugu. :Smile:  

Kod mene sad ima puno manje pitanja jer su djeca već velika i već su se svi navikli na nas kao obitelj. Znam da kod nekih postoje predrasude, bilo ih je u vrtiću i u školi - tu se zadovoljavam time da educiram one koji se daju educirati, ignoriram one koji se ne daju i zaštitim svoju djecu od posljedica njihovih predrasuda. Znaju me, ne bi se usudili.  :Cool:  Kad mi postave neka pitanja koja zadiru u privatnost moje djece to otvoreno kažem. Osim toga, nismo tu više samo mi  roditelji nego i naša djeca koji pričaju o tome onako i onoliko koliko žele (u tome su jako različiti). 

Mi smo obitelj, živimo svoj život i lijepo nam je. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ali, mislim da se tu ne misli čak uopće na gentske bolesti. Nego na "zle gene" u smislu bit će "delikventnog ponašanja" jer ko zna ko su mu bili biološki roditelji, a kao ponašanje se genetski prenosi.


Točno tako, na to se misli. I tu su često posvojena djeca pod lupom jer se sve što loše naprave tumači posvojenjem i ono što se kod drugih uopće ne zapaža.

----------


## ina33

Da.. i ova mi se predrasuda isto čini kao the predrasuda koju treba razbijati. Slično prolaze svi "drugačiji", samo što će IVF-ovcima tražit "zdravstvene probleme", a ne probleme u ponašanju.

I mislim da si u pravu, većina pitanja i predrasuda dolazi iz kombinacije prirodne znatiženje i neznanja, plus onog što je istaknula čoksa, normalno je da se o djeci priča.

I uvjerena sam da će i Pippi nadoć' do tvoje čvrstoće u stavu.

----------


## ina33

I, po meni, ovo je još samo jedno od onoga di predrasuda ide prema manjini i di se ističe ta dručkijost, dok je puno više stvari koje su slične - jer su sva djeca, do na neke sitnije specifičnosti, ipak primarno djeca, i nemaju "bug" samo zbog načina dolaska u obitelj.

----------


## cvijeta73

da sam posvojitelj, ovo bi mi izuzetno išlo na živce, više od domova prepunih djece i plemenitih posvajatelja:




> Ima i još jedna, po meni, predrasuda, koja se više provlači, nego što se otvoreno govori:
> - biološko roditeljstvo, to jest baš posebno majčinstvo - trudnoća, porod, dojenje, stvaranje te tjelesno-psihološke veze majka-dijete - toliko su bitni i sveformirajući za život žene i djeteta da su "nenadoknadivi" i "nezamjenjivi" - a očituje se u onome "voli li ga ona kao svoje "vlastito"" i "može li ga ona volit, a druga ga rodila". Taj dio targetira baš mamu, tata je izvan te predrasude.
> 
> Tj. ono naglašavanje svih tih stvari oko samog poroda i trudnoće ("stres" tijekom trudnoće, kontakt i u maternici) kao superbitnih i jako daleko dosežućih u život djeteta, i biološke majke


al u rangu išlo na živce, nisu toga pošteđeni ni biološki roditelji. oću reć, ide mi na živce  :Grin: 

I


> tu su često posvojena djeca pod lupom jer se sve što loše naprave tumači posvojenjem i ono što se kod drugih uopće ne zapaža.


a ovo bi me užasno pogodilo i, kako moraš birati bitke,  to bi bila bitka koju bih sigurno vodila. ti geni su predrasuda na kojoj se najviše mora raditi da se razbije.  :Undecided:

----------


## cvijeta73

ina33, istovremeno smo pisale  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Slažem se s cvijetom, i to je ta the predrasuda. I sličnu, ali u bitno manjoj mjeri i opsegu, bijem vezano za način začeća, samo na zdravstvenom terenu, ne na terenu ponašanja.

----------


## čokolada

Kod svega ovog što je Pippi na početku navela, veliku ulogu igra posvojiteljski staž. I mene je u početku štošta nerviralo puno više nego sad i često bih se zaplitala u duga objašnjavanja podrazumijevajući da je s druge strane uvijek lako-i-sve-shvaćajuća-osoba. Sad prakticiram kratko i jasno, uz osmjeh.

----------


## ina33

Da, tako se i to ovako... sa strane čita, kao promjenjivost i dinamika. Ali kao topic baš edukacije što je problem i kako riješiti, baš super i izvrsno što je ovako "takstativno navedeno" kao skup predrasuda i zašto to jesu predrasude.

Vjerojatno ću ovdje biti off topic sa sljedećim komentarom, dijelom, ali ovo je stvarno otvorilo zanimlijva i ključna pitanja. 

Naime, to pitanje drukčijosti, i u priči posvojenje i (u bitno manjoj mjeri, rekla bih, jer činjenica IVF-a nije toliko javno svima poznata kao posvojenje) ... koje sretni ističu kao "čudo" i "posebno", a podozrivi promatrači sa strane sa "biži, biži, tuđi geni", "biži, biži, ko zna što je tu smućkano" (u sebi, kad gledaju sretnu obitelj)... na kraju, dođe na to da ljudi postaju "relativno obični roditelji relativno obične djece" i život krene svojom predivnom normalnom. I to uvidi i "ekipa sa strane", barem ovi koji su obitelji bliži, pa manje gleda sve kroz tu prizmu.

----------


## ina33

Ina-niz - nisam niti ja iz početka bila imuna od tih društvenih predrasuda, i o posvojenju, a i o IVF-u. Jednostavno, o nekim stvarima, dok ti se ne približe, i ne razmišljaš previše pa kupiš šprance ponašanja okoline jer to radiš nesvjesno i jer je to "ekonomično ponašanje". Tj. ne razmišljaš o svakoj stvari na svijetu koja postoji, a ne tiče te se neposredno i u tom ti je trenu daleka, ono a-ha, znači hajmo sad razmotrit tu pojavu i vidjet koji je moj stav o tome, nego nehotice kupiš ovo što misli "tvoj krug" tj. preslikavaš "prevladavajuće ponašanje". Barem ja tako.

----------


## adriana

Kad gledaš svoje dite - ne razmišljaš o načinu na koji ti je došlo. Ja za svoje trojke često, vrlo često zaboravljam da su začeti IVF-om. Jednostavno kad ih gledam sa drugom dicom - to su dica.
A to šta se tiče gena - pa kako netko od nas uopće može znat kakve gene nosi??!!!  MM i ja smo bili ušli u priču sa posvojenjem, ali sam u međuvremenu bila ostala trudna. Zapravo mi je želja ogromna bila dobit dite, e sad na ovaj ili onaj način to nam nije bilo bitno, samo smo želili dite u svojoj kući. Kad gledaš dite vidiš ljubav a ne gene. i to je dovoljno!!!

----------


## ina33

> Kad gledaš dite vidiš ljubav a ne gene. i to je dovoljno!!!


Slažem se, i, u konačnici, nije fokus ni na genima, ni na načinu dolaska u obitelj.

----------


## Zdenka2

> I 
> 
> a ovo bi me užasno pogodilo i, kako moraš birati bitke, to bi bila bitka koju bih sigurno vodila. ti geni su predrasuda na kojoj se najviše mora raditi da se razbije.


Cvijeta, to i jest moja bitka, a rješavam je tako da to moje dijete ne osjeti - ja sam buffer. To ljudi tako postavljaju prvo zbog te predrasude o "lošim genima", a drugo zato što te u dubini duše ne smatraju roditeljem, pa su uvjereni da između tebe i djeteta sigurno nešto ne štima. Npr. kada ti učiteljica djeteta kaže da si se ti "na njega navikla" iz toga je jasno njezino mišljenje da ti i tvoje dijete niste i majka i sin, odnosno obitelj. U tom pitanju postavila sam čvrstu granicu u školi: stojim čvrsto iza svog djeteta, ne iza svakog njegovog postupka, ali iza njega kao osobe i mog sina. Dovođenje u pitanje našeg sinovsko-majčinskog odnosa jednostavno ne dozvoljavam i svi znaju da bi to povuklo posljedice. U tome nisam popustljiva, ni za milimetar.

To pripisivanje svega posvojenju ima još jednu neugodnu dimenziju, odnosno tu da se problemi koje dijete stvarno ima (npr. ADD kod moje kćeri) ne prihvaćaju kao takvi nego se pripisuju stresu od posvojenja, prethodnom domskom životu. Drugim riječima, problem se ne rješava nego se dijete "samo voli". To je isto štetno po dijete.

----------


## pujica

Ja sam se isto srela sa svim ovim predrasudama o kojima Pippi pise, ali mene to bas ne dira previse, odnosno ne dira me uopce jer su zapravo svi ljudi koji su reagirala na ovakve i slicne nacine zapravo ljudi koji nisu niti bliska obitelj niti bliski prijatelji nego siri poznanici... pripisujem to neznanju i znatizelji pa se ne zivciram nego se nasmijem i uredno okrenem pitanje tako da to bude neugodno navedenoj osobi. Najzabavnije su mi situacije u kojima se neka prodavacica/frizerka (znaci netko potpuno nepoznat) nadje komentirati kako nase dijete lici na jednog ili nijednog od nas, a mi se samo pogledavamo i pucamo od smijeha.
Dosad mi je najgluplja situacija ikad bila kad me jedna osoba pitala hocu li sad zbog trudnoce vratiti svog sina natrag? Mislim da je to najbolje opisalo nju samu..

----------


## Rebbeca

Draga Pippi, susrela sam se sa gotovo svim navedenim komentarima, neki me nisu povrijedili ni malo, jer sam znala da su rečeni iz neznanja, a neki su me malo štrecnuli. 
Kao što je već netko u postovima spomenuo, puno radim na educiranju ljudi o posvojenju, jer mi već na uši ide komentar o puno djece za usvajanje, a nitko ih neće...

Neugodno sam se osjećala kada je đakon koji nam je božićnih dana došao blagosloviti kuću pitao našu kćer ( koja je tada bila doma možda nekih 10-tak dana ): ... i kako ti je ovdje...?!  :Shock: 
A ugodno mi je i doslovce se rastopim kada ih učiteljica u školi hvali, i kaže da smo odlični roditelji, i da je barem više takvih :Klap:

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj, pujica, grrrrr, mislim da bi joj oči iskopala...

----------


## AdioMare

> hocu li sad zbog trudnoce


iskoristit ću priliku čestitati ti na, u dogledno vrijeme, dvostrukom majčinstvu  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Najzabavnije su mi situacije u kojima se neka prodavacica/frizerka (znaci netko potpuno nepoznat) nadje komentirati kako nase dijete lici na jednog ili nijednog od nas, a mi se samo pogledavamo i pucamo od smijeha.


Moj muž na ta traženja sličnosti uvijek odgovara: Krv nije voda.  :Grin:

----------


## ivanas

ja dosad nisam imala nekih posebnih pitanja ili komentara koje sam zapamtila kao neugodne, osim kod ljudi iz birokracije i kod medicinskog osoblja i liječnika. Mojoj kceri na nekoliko nalaza prva riječ ili rečenica piše posvojena, kao da je to najbitnija činjenica u vezi njenog zdravstvenog stanja. Ili pitanje jesmo li bili informirani u vezi njenog zdravstvenog stanja i anamneze kad smo ju posvajali.  :Evil or Very Mad:  kao, da nam ju slučajno nisu podvalili???

Ili preopširna ispitivanja sestara kod upisivanja na preglede, u početku sam bila blaga i "nenabrijana" al to ne pali, treba stvarno biti odrješit, i s nekim ljuima i bezobrazan ako treba. 

Što se tiče bitelji i bližih prijatelja stvarno nismo imali loših iskustava i nitko ne propituje nas i naše roditeljstvo i to mi je najvažnije, i štedi mi puno energije.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> U široj društvenoj okolini prihvatljiva je opcija da si 2godine mlađa od muža, manje obrazovana, imaš manju plaću 
> da ideš po principu završiš školovanje, kakvo bilo, nađeš dečka, 2godine hodate, on radi, ti možda radiš, udaš se, za 1-2godine rodiš i to ti je to
> ako može muško prvo 
> 
> ako išta od ovoga poremetiš, gotovo ti je



Draga Krumpiriću, ja sam ti teško izgubljen slučaj. Eto, na mene se ne odnosi baš ništa od navedenog...  :Laughing:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Hvala ljudi na komentarima, sjajni ste. Pusa! (nema smajlića na izbor, a i sustav mi ne da nego pet)
Znala sam ja da ću ovdje naći pravo društvo za raspravu. Čokolada, savršen spisak što je primjereno pitati. Po meni je i krasno reći - ajme divno, čestitam, u biti ne znam ništa o posvojenjima, bi li mi mogla reći ... i onda može slijediti bilo kakvo pitanje i ono najintimnije jer se sve može odgovriti u okvirima primjerenosti i objasniti. A nije me teško za jezik povući i dociranje na temu posvajanja mi je trenutno omiljena tema.  :Cool: 
Ali kao što netko reče nisu s druge strane osobe koje razumiju. Nekad mislim da je kod nas ljudima reći "ne znam" nešto najneprihvatljivije pa iako ne znaju, prave se da znaju, pa se tek onda uvale u još dublje blato.

Jedan od razloga zbog kojih su me neki komentari tj. predrasude i zablude o posvojenju začudile i rastužile ili "štrecnule" dijagnosticirao je MM. Kaže on da je to zato jer sam ja "asocijalna"  :Wink:  On je na takve primjedbe krajnje neosjetljiv i okreće ih uvijek na najužasniji oblik crnog humora pa nasmijava i mene. Naime, on je daleko društveniji od mene s puno više kontakta s širokim skupom ljudi, dok sam ja hermetična u svom krugu. A u poslu i životu sam u poziciji u kojoj mi ljudi iz šire okoline rijetko kad išta komentiraju. Davno prije mi je tu i tamo netko prokomentirao zašto nemamo djece, ali sam to srezala u korjenu. Pa sam se "uspavala" i pustila da me uzrujaju "napadi" s nebranjene strane tvrđave. Situacija s posvojenjem mrve im je (ne znam zašto, ali tako je) dala "pravo" da komentiraju i posvajanje i odgajanje. Komentare u svezi s postupanjem i odgojem djeteta smatram, kako sam i napisala ranije, ravnim komentarima "studenata s viših godina" koje nisam zarezivala niti kad sam studirala  :Smile:  
Ali, ovaj spisak koji sam iznjela me zatekao. Zato sam ih i htjela objaviti. Po sistemu, ljudi moji, ne komentirajte na ovaj način. Prvo, to su kometari ljudi koji mi se pod "normalnim" okolnostima uopće ne bi niti obraćali u svezi s privatnim stvarima. Nadalje, to su sve komentari iz najboljih namjera. Bez iznimke. Komentare zlih namjera nisam niti dobila, a oni se ionako rijetko govore u lice. 
Kao i drugi koji su se ovdje sreli s komentarima frizerki/kozmetičarki/prodavačica. Međutim, ti me nisu povrijedili, više su mi na razini dosadnih muha koje živciraju. Više su me zabrinuli komentari nekih ljudi za koje sam očekivala da nemaju takve predrasude i zablude.
Slažem se također da to ima bitne veze s posvojiteljskim stažom. Tu sam "friška" pa me još nešto i dira, međutim iz Zdenkinog, Rebekinog i Čokoladinog primjera jasno je da i tu vrijedi "psi laju, karavane prolaze". 
I jasno, bez obzira kako sad uživam u "svjetlima pažnje" jer smo friški roditelji, svakog čuda tri dana dosta, pa vjerujum da ze neko vrijeme nikome to neće biti čudno niti će mi imati potrebu objasniti kako smo plemeti/hrabri/imali vezu i slične gluposti.

I da, na kraju ostaje samo edukacija. Edukacijom se i inače bavim, pa iz iskustva mogu reći da nauče samo oni zainteresirani, a ostalima je svako tumačenje uzaludan trud. Ali, treba se truditi, nikad se ne zna  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> Moj muž na ta traženja sličnosti uvijek odgovara: Krv nije voda.


I moj.  :Grin:  A što je najzgodnije, njih dvoje su sve više fizički slični. Doživjeli smo da su nas dvije posve nepoznate žene na tramvajskoj stanici daleko od našeg kvarta (dakle, neupućene u našu obiteljsku priču) dugo zagledale i potom mi je, "iz čistog mira", jedna od njih rekla: "Gospođo, vaša kćerkica nema ništa vaše, ali je "pljunuti" vaš muž".  :Grin:  Što drugo na to reći osim "Hvala, to mu je jako drago čuti!". 

Neću napisati ništa novoga, sa svime sam se susrela (osim s brojem 4., alternativa-djetetu-pas, jer je prije naše kćerkice u naš dom došao pesek iz azila). U samom početku sam se daleko nespretnije nosila s takvim izjavama, tada su bile i najčešće a ja sam bila sva emocionalno ustreptala i pomalo nesigurna. Sada mi iskustvo s takvim izjavama i roditeljski staž pomažu da na njih u pravilu ne reagiram emocionalno, u slučaju da procijenim da je riječ o dobronamjernoj znatiželji ili dobronamjernim nespretnim komentarima. U stvari, ne mogu se sjetiti da sam do sada na vlastite uši čula išta što bih mogla procijeniti nedobronamjernim.

Sada sam osjetljiva na izjave od kojih želim zaštititi svoje dijete, i ako nije prisutna. Evo jedne od prije par tjedana, tijekom ljetovanja, vjerujem da je bila izrečena dobronamjerno, ali pokazuje ono što je možda stav mnogih iako ga nismo još čuli, a vezano je uz ono o "većoj kvaliteti biološkog roditeljstva"... Priča ide ovako: nas smo troje šetali prema trgovini, a nas dvije smo se držale za ruke. Susjeda s kojom smo zastali porazgovarati je, nakon raspitivanja o tome kako smo, u jednom trenu rekla "Kako bi lijepo bilo da još dobijete i svoje dijete".  :Shock:  Mene je to doista zbunilo, u prvi tren nisam uopće kužila kamo smjera, pa sam odgovorila da imamo svoje dijete, na što je ona krenula objašnjavati da je mislila _svoje_, koje bismo rodili. Ne sjećam se što sam točno odgovorila, bila sam ljubazna - u to sam sigurna, jer mi je bitnije bilo to što *naše* dijete stoji tik uz mene, hvata mi se ručicama oko noge i sluša to sve i bez obzira što je malena, u velikoj mjeri razumije. I da ona mora znati da je najnašija što može biti, pa sam se spustila k njoj i onda smo si nas dvije rekle koliko se volimo (do neba i preko neba, to joj je trenutno mjera za jaaako puno) i još neke naše uobičajene nježnosti.
Nadam se da ta gospođa neće takav komentar reći više nikada ni nama niti ijednoj drugoj obitelji, a mi smo se suočili sa situacijom za koju se nadam da ćemo ubuduće biti još spremniji.

U vezi povezanosti gena i delinkventnog ponašanja, evo jedna situacija vezana uz jednog posvojenog dječačića. Kad je, nakon nešto dana u vrtiću, počeo psovati, jedna od susjeda komentirala je da je to sigurno naslijedio "od svojih _pravih_ roditelja". Tako valjda postoji gen za psovanje. (ne znam bih li se smijala ili plakala)

A propos tih _pravih_ roditelja, u knjizi s pitanjima i odgovorima primjerenim djeci različite dobi (vezano uz začeće, porod, rastavu braka, rase, masturbaciju itd.; možda je neki od vas imaju, nisam zapamtila točan naziv ni autoricu), u poglavlju o posvojenju također se na par mjesta govori samo o biološkim roditeljima kao pravim roditeljima. 

Nedavno sam pak jednoj mami s kojom sam inače dosta razgovarala i činilo mi se da barata pojmovima objašnjavala razliku između udomiteljstva i posvajanja, i da smo mi roditelji, jednako kao i oni, iako nismo biološki.

Pada mi na pamet kako je različita percepcija nas kao obitelji koju imamo mi sami i koju imaju neki iz naše okoline. Koliko god se mi silno voljeli i znali da smo mi kćer-mama-tata(-i pas :Grin: ), neki vjerojatno nikada neće smatrati da smo prava obitelj. U vezi njih se, s jedne strane, možemo truditi razbijati im predrasude, a s druge strane, ono što mi je najbitnije, pripremati svoje dijete kako se nositi s time.

----------


## Snekica

Nama je alternativa djetetu - maca, koja kad treba jesti zamjauče "ma-ma-mauuuuu"!  :Grin:  Naravno, nema veze jel' je pored mene ili MM  :Razz: 
Za ostalo šta ste pisale, nemam blage veze - još! Ali budem vam napisala kad budem prolazila kroz to  :Wink:

----------


## kofer

Nisam sa teme posvajanja ali jesam sa potpomognute, i vidim kako nas ljute slični komentari okoline.
Grozim se etiketiranja - to je IVF trudnoća, to je IVF porod, to je IVF dijete............
I upravo zato "skrivam" način začeća svog djeteta. 
Možda izgleda kao da se sramim, ali, s obzirom na neodobravanje postupaka od strane uže okoline, odlučila sam gdje god je to moguće, jednostavno prešutjeti tu "sitnicu". 
Tako da je taj podatak zadni put evidentiran pri porodu - nisam "prijavila" pedijatru jer ne želim da za bilo koji eventualni zdravstveni problem bude - aaaaaa, to je IVF dijete.
Mislim da bih tako postupila i prilikom posvojenja.

----------


## Mojca

> Koliko god se mi silno voljeli i znali da smo mi kćer-mama-tata(-i pas), neki vjerojatno nikada neće smatrati da smo prava obitelj.


U dobi od 4,5 godina sam, ponovnom udajom moje mame dobila nebiološkog tatu. Biološkog sam ponovno upoznala u dobi od 14 godina i od tad smo manje-više u kontaktu stalno. Kad sam imala 18 je ušao u vezu s drugom ženom i dobili su 4 djece, jedno za drugim. Njihovu zajednicu nikad u životu ne bi nazvala obitelji, jer niti je on ikad toj djeci pokazao ljubav, (a da prije nije testirao djetetovi nakonost), niti je ijedno dijete uzeo za ruku i odveo na livadu i igrao nogomet, niti je čitao priču prije spavanja, niti je pjevao s njim, niti je svojoj ženi iskazao poštovanje, vrijeđa je i ne uvažava... Nikad nije bio ni tata in muž. I... ne znam da li jednom godišnje oni svi sjede zajedno za stolom i ručaju, večaraju, igraju čovječe ne ljuti se... štogod. Vjerovatno ni na Božić. 

Zato... vi ne da ste obitelj, nego ste Obitelj za primjer svima, ma koliko "pravih" ili "nepravih" članova brojite. Jer, kako je već neko istakao na nekom drugom topicu, na ovom podforumu, ljubav se djeljenjem množi... i to vi svi neprestano činite... i u svakom trenutku znate da je ljubav jedini začin koji je potreban da bi te male okice bile nasmješene i sretne. 

A ti "neki"....  Vjerovatno dolaze iz formalne zajednice slične onoj koju je moj biološki tata stvorio, pa ne znaju prepoznati. I zato, nije im za zamjeriti.

----------


## Shanti

> Mislim da bih tako postupila i prilikom posvojenja.


Razumijem te  :Love:  i za IVF se slažem, zašto to isticati, je li dokazano da djeca začeta određenom metodom IVF-a imaju zbog toga određene specifične probleme (osim one saborske tvrdnje zastupnice Petir, ako se ne varam, vezane uz "frižidere")?

Za posvojenje se ne mogu složiti, situacija je ipak drukčija. Činjenica jest da naša djeca imaju dva para roditelja, pa i u situacijama kada je prvi par roditelja imao isključivo onu biološku funkciju, odnosno začeće+trudnoću+porod. Činjenica je da neki od posvojitelja ne znaju baš sve detalje obiteljske anamneze u vezi kojih bi mogli biti zapitani npr. od liječnika specijalista. U takvoj situaciji, kada pisanje nalaza započinje bolestima u obitelji vezanim uz to područje (npr., koliko posvojitelja bi na to pitanje moglo odgovoriti alergologu, odnosno, koliko ih zna jesu li biološka majka ili otac bili alergični na nešto i na što), bilo bi ne samo nepotrebno, nego i za dijete štetno, zatajiti, a liječnika dovesti u zabludu. Potom, većina djece je došla svojim roditeljima (i) s određenom medicinskom dokumentacijom, na kojoj su i njihovi prethodni podaci (drugo prezime i možda drugo ime). Tu dokumentaciju će zatražiti novi pedijatar i novi specijalisti. Ukoliko dijete ostane kod liječnika koji su ga liječili do posvojenja, u tom slučaju oni su i tako upoznati s činjenicama. Mi smo s liječnicima do sada nailazili samo na pozitivnu diskriminaciju.

I još mi ovoga trena pada na pamet... Većina nas ovdje neće čekati nekakav poseban, važan trenutak u kojem će dijete posjesti pred sebe i odjednom mu, nepripremljenom, do sedme godine, otkriti da mu nisu biološki roditelji i da su ga posvojili. To je nešto s čime većina nas odrasta, čijenica s kojom djeca koja su bila malena kad su posvojena rastu. Zatajivati to bi moglo zbunjivati dijete i u malenoj glavici stvoriti dojam da je prekrasan način na koji je naša obitelj nastala nešto što treba skrivati, dakle što je možda sramotno ili ružno. A to nitko od nas ne misli, štoviše, osobno smatram da je moja obitelj nastala na izuzetno prekrasan način.  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> A ti "neki".... Vjerovatno dolaze iz formalne zajednice slične onoj koju je moj biološki tata stvorio, pa ne znaju prepoznati. I zato, nije im za zamjeriti.


To je različita percepcija roditeljstva, toga što mamu i tatu čini _pravima_, između nas i "nekih", slažem se.
Pisale smo istodobno  :Love:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> ... znati da je najnašija što može biti, pa sam se spustila k njoj i onda smo si nas dvije rekle koliko se volimo (do neba i preko neba, to joj je trenutno mjera za jaaako puno) i još neke naše uobičajene nježnosti...
> Nadam se da ta gospođa neće takav komentar reći više nikada ni nama niti ijednoj drugoj obitelji, a mi smo se suočili sa situacijom za koju se nadam da ćemo ubuduće biti još spremniji.


Hvala draga Shanti, eto upravo zato sam otvorila ovu temu. Naše je dijete isto najnašije  :Yes:  tj., apsolutno naše, tu nema komparativa (naše i našije). Pa ovdje ima forumašica koje su nakon posvojenje dobile "čudo bebu" pa nigdje nisam ni u primisli vidjela da je netko napisao, hej, društvo, eto nakon onoga dobili smo i naše dijete. Užas. 
I da, grozim se od takvih komentara. Sad sam se i prisjetila da mi je jedna usputna poznanica rekla još davno kad je doznala da smo aplicirali za posvojenje - lijepo od vas što ste na to odlučili (prema točkama 2. i 4.), ali šteta što ne možete imati svoje djece..."  :Evil or Very Mad:  S time ću ja i izaći na kraj (jedno uho unutra, drugo van), ali da mi je dijete uz mene, pa zar ne bi posivio od muke.
Da, na to točno treba biti spreman.
Pusa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Tako da je taj podatak zadni put evidentiran pri porodu - nisam "prijavila" pedijatru jer ne želim da za bilo koji eventualni zdravstveni problem bude - aaaaaa, to je IVF dijete.
> Mislim da bih tako postupila i prilikom posvojenja.


Draga Kofer, to se zna događati u (kako ja volim nazvati) površnoj medicini. Kad ne znaju što bi rekli onda će reći da je to aaaaaaa, zbog pušenja (ako ste ikad zapalili i samo jednu cigaretu) ili aaaaaa, zbog prehrane (ako kažete da ne volite meso) ili aaaa, zbog IVF-a i slične gluposti. I sama sam bila na IVF-ovima i ne znam bih li baš svima rekla za to. Ali, za posvajanje - nema izbora. Shanti je dobro objasnila. U našem je slučaju muški biološki predak naše mrve i nepoznat pa je "obiteljska" anamneza zbilja veliki upitnik. A osobno i ne držim puno do obiteljske anamneze, to je samo uvod u priču o zdravstvenom statusu. Niti jedan ozbiljni liječnik ozbiljan zdravstveni problem ne raspravlja i ne razmatra u svjetlu obiteljske anamneze. Danas se to radi genskim testiranjima kod nasljednih bolesti. Obiteljska anamneza je čak i u biološkim obiteljima upitne točnosti (tko se čega sjeća dalje od roditelja, eventualno po koje bake, a razne su se dijagnoze i simptomi u obiteljima često sakrivali zbog "sramote" ili ostali neprepoznati) i na nju se ne oslanja puno u ozbiljnoj dijagnostici i praćenju zdravlja.

Mi nismo imali nikakvih problema sa zdravstvenim sustavom, dapače, ali po tom pitanju nismo sasvim reprezentativan slučaj (liječnici koji prate mrvu mahom su prijatelji i kolege koji je također obožavaju), tako da ne mogu relvantno govoriti o mogućoj diskriminaciji. 
Nas ljute i diskriminiraju razne "tete" po uredima i šalterima kojima se mora reći da je dijete usvojeno radi ostvarivanja svojih prava pa onda počinju priče po točkama 1-6 i smatranje biološkog roditeljstva jedinim "_the_ roditeljstvom" kao ultimativna zabluda i predrasuda.

OT Apropos djece iz IVFa, reći ili ne reći... Uvijek me nasmije priča iz parka obližnje kuće. Jedan tata čuvao je dječačića i napadno ga jako, jako pazio da se ne ogrebe, udari ili sl. Kad mu je jedna od prisutnih mama rekla s osmjehom - pa pustite dijete, neće mu se ništa dogoditi, ne možete ga tako štiti, odgovorio je (u pol' šale, u pol' zbilje), gospođo draga, ovo je dijete koštalo xx tisuća eura, neopisive boli i više putovanja u Prag, u mojoj se smjeni neće ni ogrebati...  :Laughing:

----------


## Zdenka2

> I moj.  A što je najzgodnije, njih dvoje su sve više fizički slični. Doživjeli smo da su nas dvije posve nepoznate žene na tramvajskoj stanici daleko od našeg kvarta (dakle, neupućene u našu obiteljsku priču) dugo zagledale i potom mi je, "iz čistog mira", jedna od njih rekla: "Gospođo, vaša kćerkica nema ništa vaše, ali je "pljunuti" vaš muž".  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pada mi na pamet kako je različita percepcija nas kao obitelji koju imamo mi sami i koju imaju neki iz naše okoline. Koliko god se mi silno voljeli i znali da smo mi kćer-mama-tata(-i pas), neki vjerojatno nikada neće smatrati da smo prava obitelj. U vezi njih se, s jedne strane, možemo truditi razbijati im predrasude, a s druge strane, ono što mi je najbitnije, pripremati svoje dijete kako se nositi s time.


Prvi citat: I kod mene je isto - često mi se znalo dogoditi da mi sažalno kažu: Gospođo, ništa nije pokupio od vas, sav je tatin! 

Drugi citat: To je to. Neke predrasude jednostavno postoje i trebaš se naučiti kada se i kako boriti s njima, a kada ih treba jednostavno ignorirati. Ne možeš se stalno boriti s time. To procjenjujem vrlo jednostavno - borim se kad je situacija takva da to postaje problem moje djece ili obitelji, a ne borim se ako je tako da to ostaje samo problem osobe koja tako misli. Nismo mi jedini koji se nose s predrasudama - puno je takvih drugačijih.

----------


## Zdenka2

I da još nešto dodam, nikad nisam niti bih tajila posvojenje. To ne znači obavještavat svakog nezainteresiranog susjeda da su mi djeca posvojena, ali postoje ljudi koji to moraju znati: to su svi oni s kojima smo na bilo koji način bliski i svi oni koji rade s našom djecom. A i mnogi drugi saznaju i to mi nimalo ne smeta. Moja djeca i moje roditeljstvo za mene su sreća, radost, blagoslov i ponos.

----------


## čokolada

Meni se jedna obratila nakon duljeg zagledanja: Gospođo, ova starija ista vi, a mlađa...Božemioprosti, ko da nije vaša!  :Grin:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> I da još nešto dodam, nikad nisam niti bih tajila posvojenje. To ne znači obavještavat svakog nezainteresiranog susjeda da su mi djeca posvojena, ali postoje ljudi koji to moraju znati: to su svi oni s kojima smo na bilo koji način bliski i svi oni koji rade s našom djecom. A i mnogi drugi saznaju i to mi nimalo ne smeta. Moja djeca i moje roditeljstvo za mene su sreća, radost, blagoslov i ponos.


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Meni se jedna obratila nakon duljeg zagledanja: Gospođo, ova starija ista vi, a mlađa...Božemioprosti, ko da nije vaša!


S obzirom da čitava naša okolina zna da je mrva posvojena kod nas je situacija sljedeća - znate, gotovo mi je neugodno reći, ali mala strašno liči na vas, nemojte se uvrijediti...

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Neke predrasude jednostavno postoje...


Da, istina, nažalost. A tu i tamo u životu samo zamjeniš jedan komplet protiv kojeg se boriš s drugim. Ili još bolje, dodaš novi komplet kolekciji. Eh...

----------


## kofer

Čini mi se da sam se malo nespretno izrazila oko prešućivanja načina začeća svoga djeteta. 

Ne želim skrivati borbu koju smo prošli, ne sramim se, niti ne želim zaboraviti. Volim o tome razgovarati sa osobama koje me ne osuđuju, koje zanima.
Jednoga dana reći ću svome djetetu kako je začeto, koliko smo ju željeli i kako dugo smo ju čekali . 
Jednoga dana reći ću i njezinoj starijoj sestri što smo radili da dobije seku.
Ali sada kada tajim da je ona "IVF dijete" to radim samo zbog etiketiranja i to ne mene, nego etiketiranja mog djeteta.

Često sam razmišljala o posvojenju (još uvijek razmišljam pa zato tu i tamo i čitam vaš postove), imam puno rupa u znanju po tom pitanju i doista nemam pojma gdje je sve nužno "prijaviti" da je dijete posvojeno.
Čitajući početni post osjetila sam se prozvanom da napišem svoje IVF etiketiranje.............i moju tešku odluku da šutim.
Zbog svog djeteta.........

----------


## Mojca

Mi čekamo IVF bebu i ja svima govorim o načinu njena začeća. Ne zato jer smatram da je to bitno, već zato jer mi je pun kufer "savšenog" svijeta gdje je sve po "standardu"... jer je to moj nalin da se borim protiv mediokritetskog razmišljanja u kojem se naša okolina utapa.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Potpuno razumijem oba načina borbe. I onaj koji opisuje Kofer  :Love:  u želji da zaštiti svoje dijete i onaj koji opisuje Mojca  :Love: . Ne smatram da je to "prešućivanje" zbog srama ili nelagode ili želje da se to nije dogodilo, Bože sačuvaj. Razumijem najvažniji dio priče koji upravo ide u smjeru zaštite najvrednijeg - toliko željenog djeteta. Ja sam inače sklonija ovom obliku da svima govorim i tumačim. Kad sam išla na IVF-ove razgovarala sam i govorila svima koji su htjeli slušati  :Wink: 
I nemam nekih problem s tumačenjem i iznošenjem "drugačijeg" stava. Ne uklapam se u kliše i s time se ponosim. Znam se izboriti za svoje stavove, imam svoj život u kojem uživam.
Međutim, sada kad imam svoje dijete, (upravo kao i Kofer) jako ga želim zaštititi od sveg zla. Zlonamjernog, ali i dobronamjernog (jer put u pakao popločan je baš dobrim namjerama...). I to mi je novo, taj osjećaj nemoći i nesigurnosti hoću li moći dovoljno dobro zaštiti svoje dijete. Vjerojatno je to isto što prolaze svi "friški" (i vjerojatno manje friški) roditelji. Jedno je o tome slušati, a drugo je iskusiti. 
Susretala sam se s raznim predrasudama i zabludama okoline, ali ove me bole više jer su usmjerene na naše dijete.
Zato mislim da je važna borba svakog od nas, na ovaj ili onaj način, kako se tko može i zna boriti (a to je i najbolji način za svakog osobno). Pa ako se samo jednoj osobi promjeni mišljenje zbog nas i naše borbe, to je velika pobjeda protiv predrasuda i baš tih mediokriteta koji jedino ispravnom smatraju "idealnu" obitelji iz "cedevita" reklame. Veliki korak za nas, a mali za čovječanstvo (nažalost)  :Grin:

----------


## ivanas

A zaboravila sam u vezi glupih pitanja napisati najgluplje. 
Obično kad kod liječnika ili u susretu s birokracijom moram iz nekog razloga reći da mi je neko dijete posvojeno obavezno me pitaju a imam li i svoje djece.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kao prvo to ih se ne tiče, kako je koje dijete stiglo u obitelj jer im nije bitno za ono zbog čega sam kod njih, a pretpostavljam da bi bar liječnici i medicinsko osoblje ako već moraju pitati mogli upotrijebiti termin biološki. 

Ili me krenu tješiti, baš lijepo što ste posvojili al mladi ste, imate vi još vremena roditi i svoje pa nekad krene priča ...znam ja jedne što su posvojili pa dobili "svoje", ili drugi nakon xy godina braka uspjeli ipak roditi...
To mi je slično i onome kad imaju dvije curice pa krenu "ma sad će treće biti sin". Pa ljudi kako vi znate da ljudi uopće žele treće dijete, bilo sina ili kćer. 
Kako netko uopće zna da ja i muž želimo još djece. 

A najbolji mi je biser pitanje jesmo li potpuno odustali od pokušaja da imamo svoje dijete (to su me i u centrima na razgovorima pitali). Nismo bili u postupcima potpomognute niti planiramo ikad al pobogu ljudi došlo mi je da pitam pa kako se prave djeca? I da li ljudi u dvadesetima i tridesetima odustaju od te aktivnosti jer eto ne mogu imati dijete pa čemu "trud i muka" :Rolling Eyes: 

Nažalost, moj dojam je da 80-90% ljudi smatra da je posvojenje humani čin brige o TUĐEM djetetu kad već ne možeš imati svoje vlastito. Odtud čestitke na hrabrosti, plemenitosti i slično. 
Naše roditeljstvo jednostavno se ne smatra ravnopravnim i jednako vrijednim biološkom. 
Iskreno, ne zamaram se previše s tim, neka svako misli što mu drago samo nek te svoje gluposti i predrasude ne izgovara na glas pred mojom djecom. 
Iako će se naša djeca suočiti s mnogo pitanja, dilema i nailaziti na svakakve ljude, boriti se sa svojim nesigurnostima i pitanjima identiteta, duboko u duši i srcu oni znaju da su silno željeni, voljeni i prihvaćen takvi kakvi jesu i da su naše obitelji PRAVE obitelji.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Nažalost, moj dojam je da 80-90% ljudi smatra da je posvojenje humani čin brige o TUĐEM djetetu kad već ne možeš imati svoje vlastito. Odtud čestitke na hrabrosti, plemenitosti i slično.


Tako je. Ali mi znamo svoje i važno se neupitno držati toga. Ne možeš ispravljati svačije mišljenje, ali manifestacije takvih mišljenja možeš. Meni liječnica ni drugi nisu nikad pričali o "svojem" djetetu, a da jesu to bi im bio prvi i zadnji put.

----------


## ina33

> Nažalost, moj dojam je da 80-90% ljudi smatra da je posvojenje humani čin brige o TUĐEM djetetu kad već ne možeš imati svoje vlastito. Odtud čestitke na hrabrosti, plemenitosti i slično.


Mislim da si pogodila u bit. 

Ovo pitanje u CZZS-ovima jeste li potpuno odustali od pokušaja... ja sam to shvatila da ispada da smo "manje zainteresirani" ili "lošiji posvojiteljski materijal" ako nismo odustali i da je kao bolje reći da jesmo. Tj. to pitanje sam nekako shvatila kao "hostile" u smislu da na taj način trijažiraju "želju i uvjerenje u posvojenje". Isto mi je i ovo od pujice što je napisala da centri stavljaju križiće za one koji zovu unatoč tome što su im izrijekom rekli da ipak ne zovu pa je to plus u rubrici zalagenje... malo djetinjasto i nepošteno, iako shvaćam da im je teško trijažirati ionako-iovako. Mislim, ne znaju svi ipak čitat između redaka... nekima treba više da se probiju u nedoslovni svijet skrivenih značenja. A ta nesposobnost ili "sporost shvaćanja" ne čini ih nužno lošijim potencijalnim posvojiteljima.

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da je kod nas bilo više u pitanju čuđenje kao tako mladi a već se odlučili na posvajanje, a nismo isprobali prvo sve šanse. 
Doduše među posvojiteljima mi i jesmo više iznimka nego pravilo, da smo se na posvajanje odlučili odmah bez da smo prvo išli na MPO, a imamo šanse i tim putem. 
Na školici su s nama bili parovi kojima je svima redom posvojenje ostao još jedini način da postanu roditelji, MPO mogućnosti su iscrpili i više nisu smjeli u postupke zbog narušenog zdravlja i/ili godina. 

Meni je oduvijek, otkad sebe pamtim posvojenje bilo uz rođenje djeteta jednakovrijedan način zasnivanja roditeljstva, nikad nisam na posvojitelje gledala kao humanitarce već sretne ljude koji su dobili posebnu priliku proširiti svoje srce. 

U duhovnom smislu meni je posvojenje donijelo neke neprocjenjive spoznaje, činjenica da smo sposobni u trenu zavoljeti neko drugo biće više od samih sebe (a ta činjenica ne može biti objašnjena ni hormonima, ni krvi, ni genima niti ičim racionalnim i objašnjivim) mijenja čitav život. I ta ljubav prema njima me učinila bližoj samoj sebi, Bogu, ljudima, svijetu i zato odkad sam posvojila manje nego prije zamjeram ljudima na njihovim stavovima i predrasudama, oni još uvijek ne mogu pojmiti takvo čudo.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam, vjerojatno ima i toga, ja sam to shvatila kao jedno od pitanja trijažiranja koliko smo ozbiljni u posvojenju, ovo kad bi pitali jeste li odustali od medicine. 

U društvu di je vrijednost lica i naličja sličnija i koje je doslovnije, mislim da bi ljudi ostali šokirani time što bi možda iščitali kao "igrice", to da CZZS u stvari, želi da zoveš i za to ti daje poene, iako ti izrijekom komunicira "ne zovi". Zvuči kao neki reality sa začkoljicama... stila "You're fired". Barem meni, ali ja sam kratko u tom procesu bila (odradila školicu i obradu bez psiho-testa).

----------


## Nelica_Meri

ja bi znala slučajeve di bi rekli nesto u stilu
"biološka promiskuitetna, a vidi djeteta, ima 18 a ni momka još."

----------


## amaria 23

Citam vas i pronalazim se u puno stavki!!
Imamo dva psa,i uvik su nam govorili da smo popiz....li jer pse uzimamo umisto da dite napravimo!

Pitali su me koliko sam platila dite,i zasto sam odabrala decka umisto cure? To me sokiralo ,ali nije bitno sto se kaze nego tko kaze,pa to me nije zabolilo tolilo...

druga situacija zbog koje sam se doslovce tresla,na misi sam,sama bez malog,i iza mene jedna babetina,i bode me prstom,i pita neka pitanja koja mi nerve dizu,i kaze ma ko je ta zena,koja dite daje  samo tako,jeli udata,ko je ta ja bi je...ma sto bije ti...ja sam se tresla,tila sam se dignuti,i osamariti je,imala sam spremno 2-3 odgovora koja nisu bas prigodna za crkvu,pa sam rekla samo da nije ni misto ni vrime za takve razgovore!I onda dolazimo do 3 stavke,rekla mi je da mi ta zena treba dignuti spomenik sto sam bas ja ,uzela njezino dite,ja sam ignorirala,ali to mi smeta...jer ja trebam njoj dignuti spomenik,sto ga nije pobacila i sto je Onaj gore mene odabrao za njega!!!

Ljuti me to,i priznajem,ljudi su toliko glupi,da ne mogu ocjeniti sto se moze pitati ili ne...neke stvari nezna ni nasa najbliza rodbina,a jedna me zena uporno ispituje ime i prezime bio. mame jer bi joj ona pljukla u lice...zgrozena sam bila,cula me je...jer nedozvoljavam ruzno pricanje o njoj... pitaju me razloge zasto je ona njega odbacila,i tako te gluposti,ali to su stvari koje se ne pitaju!!zasto ljudi u svojoj znatizelji zaboravaljaju na opcu kulturu...ili su to samo seljacine oko mene...

znam da ga necu moci zastiti od zlobnih komentara, i inace su svi u okolini odusevljeni,i super komentarii,ali ovih par me pogodilo,da bi streljala...
ne mogu se na to nikako naviknuti...

----------


## ivanas

Ajme moram se požaliti da negdje izađe ova ljutnja iz mene. 

Jučer sam vodila sina na kontrolu kod doktora i već sam kod naručivanja drugog sina, sad i prvog se suočila s milijun nepotrebnih pitanja, zašto nemate, ovaj nalaz, zašto onaj, i onda sam rekla da su posvojeni, a iz nekih nalaza se vidi iz anamneze premda sam prešarala sve bitnije podatke. 

Da bi kao vrhunac jučer izašla sestra u čekaonicu i prije pregleda pitala s koliko godina je sin posvojen, da doktorica piše u nalazu (mi još nismo ni ušli kod nje). Rekla sam da to nije nije mjesto z takva pitanja, na kraju pregleda sam rekla doktorici i zamlila da upozori sestre, a oda sam i rekla svoje sestri a ona me samo ušutkava kao pa to je lijepa gesta, nisam ja mislila ništa loše.   Pa ženo ti ugrožavaš sva moguća prava mog djeteta i još se ne znaš niti ispričati.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ne znam bi li imalo smisla pisati neki prigovor i kome, kad samo pomislim na njih pocrvenim kao ovaj smajlić :Evil or Very Mad:  Ovo mi je dosad najgora situacija sa bezobraznim ljudima od posvojenja, čak mi je i glas podrhtavao koliko sam bila ljuta.

----------


## Rebbeca

Ajme, užas... stalno ponavljam, i iznova se čudim kako ljudi mogu totalno bubnuti nešto bez razmišljanja...

Mene su za sina znali dosta ispitivati: iz kojeg je grada, kako mu se zovu biol. roditelji, koliko imaju godina, ima li braće... ma sve što im je palo na pamet... za curu nisu, pitam se zašto. Valjda im više nismo zanimljivi!

----------


## klara

> ...
> Tako da je taj podatak zadni put evidentiran pri porodu - nisam "prijavila" pedijatru jer ne želim da za bilo koji eventualni zdravstveni problem bude - aaaaaa, to je IVF dijete.
> Mislim da bih tako postupila i prilikom posvojenja.


Ni ja nisam pedijatrici pricala o nacinu zaceca, ali to je zaista nebitno kod lijecenja djeteta. Pretpostavljam da bi posvajanje ipak moglo biti bitno.
Mala anegdota koju mi je pricala prijateljica koja je posvojila- dvogodisnja curica je usred noci dobila temperaturu i uplaseni novopeceni roditelji su je odveli na hitnu. Docekali su ih s cudjenjem i pitali zasto su je doveli, zar im dijete nikad dosad nije imalo temperaturu, pa nisu roditelji od jucer. Ali oni zaista jesu bili roditelji od jucer  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, ivanas, nadam se da si je počastila "pravim" riječima! Ja neznam šta bih joj sve rekla, samo znam da bi na ljubaznost vrlo vjerojatno zaboravila!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amaria 23

> Ajme moram se požaliti da negdje izađe ova ljutnja iz mene. 
> 
> Jučer sam vodila sina na kontrolu kod doktora i već sam kod naručivanja drugog sina, sad i prvog se suočila s milijun nepotrebnih pitanja, zašto nemate, ovaj nalaz, zašto onaj, i onda sam rekla da su posvojeni, a iz nekih nalaza se vidi iz anamneze premda sam prešarala sve bitnije podatke. 
> 
> Da bi kao vrhunac jučer izašla sestra u čekaonicu i prije pregleda pitala s koliko godina je sin posvojen, da doktorica piše u nalazu (mi još nismo ni ušli kod nje). Rekla sam da to nije nije mjesto z takva pitanja, na kraju pregleda sam rekla doktorici i zamlila da upozori sestre, a oda sam i rekla svoje sestri a ona me samo ušutkava kao pa to je lijepa gesta, nisam ja mislila ništa loše.   Pa ženo ti ugrožavaš sva moguća prava mog djeteta i još se ne znaš niti ispričati.  Ne znam bi li imalo smisla pisati neki prigovor i kome, kad samo pomislim na njih pocrvenim kao ovaj smajlić Ovo mi je dosad najgora situacija sa bezobraznim ljudima od posvojenja, čak mi je i glas podrhtavao koliko sam bila ljuta.



mi smo ovaku situaciju imali kod neuropedijatrice,i pravi mi probleme di ih ne treba biti.naime trazila je neki novorodjencadski list,ono kad dite izadje iz rodilista,medjuim neki podaci se ne vide dobro...iako sam joj sve objasnila,toliko me izvrijedala,da nek idem u bolnicu i donesem original,da nece trpiti ovakve stvari,da se ponasam kao neodgovorna tinejdjerica...i tako je ona mene 10 minuti castila i ja sam sutila,ali kad sam progovrila,zacepila sam joj gubicu za svagda...drugi put cu platiti privatno ali kod nje ne grem vise...posto ja imam jako puno papirologije iz bolnica ,posto je bio puno po bolnicama prvih 7 mj,svugdin su njegovi prvobitni podaci.ja ih nisam sarala ili tako nesto.jer racunam valjda postoji neka diskrecija izmedju doktora i pacijenta,sto ne???bili trebala presarati da se ne vidi??? nama se ovo vec 2 put desilo...ali ja u facu kazem,jedan doktor je dobio jako ruznu rijec,a onda mozete samo pretpostaviti koliko me isprovocira...nije mi zao...

----------


## rima11

ivanas i amaria pa ovo je strašno............kako zdravstveni djelatnici mogu na takav način raditi.! od njih bih očekivala upravo suprotno...stručnu pomoć, savjetitd........ali ovakvo ponašanje nikako ne!

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da smo amarie 23 u istoj ambulanti imali problema, i nama se onaj gore slučaj desio u neuropedijatrijskoj ambulanti. Ja nažalost moram opet k njima za kojih 10tak mjeseci jer njihova uputnica treba za logopeda a maleni ide redovno kod logopeda i sigurno će trebati još dugo vremena. 

Podatke sam prešarala sve, i isto ti savjetujem, u ambulantama, a pogotovo u ovoj diskrecija je nepoznat pojam. Ja čak jedan opsežan nalaz od endokrinologa nisam priložila jer je tamo napisana detaljno obiteljska anamneza i morala bi pola nalaza prešarati, pa se pravim da ga nemam. Samo bih ga eventualno pokazala kod privatnika u kojeg imam povjerenja, kao što je npr. Dr. Sabol koji mi je i sam rekao da neke stvari ne pokazivam kad sam bila s kćeri kod njega, da to nije bitno za njeno daljnje praćenje a može netko stvoriti neki krivi zaključak na temelju toga. 

I ja sam u početku razmišljala kao ti, ali sam se nažalost kroz iskustvo naučila pameti pa nažalost moram vagati što ću reći da znam a što ću prešutiti.

----------


## ana.m

Skoro cijeli svoj život živim s nebiološkom mamom (rođena mama mi je umrla). 
I dosta sam se česo našla u situacijama kada bi ljudi tražili sličnosti između nas dvije. Čak se i nedavno to desilo. A nismo slične nikako. Ja sam svijetla, svijetlih očiju, s grivom na glavi, pjegicama...Ona je tamnoputa, rijetke tamne kose, smeđih očiju...A o crtama lica da ne govorim.
Uglavnom sam se glupavo osjećala u tim situacijama, nekad bi rekle da nismo ista krv pa bi ljudi ostali malo onak...više ne znaju kaj da vele, ali najčešće bi taj di prešutili i samo se smješkali...

----------


## amaria 23

hvala na savjetu.zaista,tako cu i napraviti kako si mi rekla...ja neznam,u onoj zadarskoj bolnici ja nisam naisla na  nijednog doktra osim dr, Pese da je ok...ali ako cemo realno gledati ova neuropedijatrica je med i mliko ,tribas ti jedanput doci kod dr.barake,napisati cu namjerno ime,ko njemu da licencu,i kod kog je taj polozija hipokratovu,ja bi ga u top bacila....strasno razocarana,i nije mi jasno kako je tim ljudim dopusteno da rade sa djecom...ja di god ima privatno podjem privatno,nije to vridno mojih zivaca...

----------


## amaria 23

mi imamo kontrolu za 6 miseci.i vec sam aktivirala czzs u kojem sam posvojila svog djecaka,da podju u bolnicu i nabave mi original da imam...

----------


## ivanas

Ja nemam otpusna pisma od sve djece i ne planiram se gnjaviti s nabavljanjem istih, podatke o težini i visini i još ponešto imam i ako im to nije dosta, to je njihov problem. Svi bi samo prepisivali podatke iz starih nalazA I na to se najčešće svode pregledi kod specijalista.

----------


## Blondy

Mi smo imali situaciju da su svi gledali u maloga kao da ima tri oka na glavi. Skupilo se cijelo selo (živim u manjem mjestu) da vide kako izgleda posvojeno dijete. U manjim sredinama posvojiti dijete, a ne roditi vlastito, još je veći tabu nego u gradovima. Ispada kao da muž i ja nismo normalni, a o tome koliko su me ispitivali o biološkim roditeljima i o tome zar me nije strah kakve gene malac nosi. čak su me pitali da li mi se javlja njegova bio majka, kao da s njom pijem kavu svaki dan. Ljude nije za osuđiivati, jednostavno nisu dovoljno informirani o postupku posvajanja, a mnogi pričaju da bi posvojili, a u konačnici se predomisle.

----------


## ivanas

Mogu misliti kako je to u manjim sredinama, mi živimo u gradu ali smo iz manjih mjesta i nisam čula niti neke posebne komentare niti sam imala neka nebulozna pitanja, to nas je mimoišlo srećom, što se ljudima moma po glavi bolje da ne znam i da nikad ne saznam. Meni je tužno što su naša jedina negativna iskustva i promatranje djeteta kao da "ima tri oka" kao što kaže Blondy bilo kod pohoda raznim doktorima od strane zdravstvenih djelatnika. 
Samo sam sad iskusnija i pripremljenija, samo neka probaju opet lupati gluposti.

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam ljudi moji vjerovali ili ne bila prisutna kad je žena pitala majku "a znaš li ti ko mu je mater, možda dite nosi neke zločeste gene".
Užasno, grozno, gadljivo...pa ne možeš to reći pobogu ni da znaš da je tako.

----------


## magda_

> čak su me pitali da li mi se javlja njegova bio majka, kao da s njom pijem kavu svaki dan.


 :Laughing: Ovo me bas nasmijalo.  :Laughing: 

Ja nisam imala nekih nezgodnih situacija, ljudi uglavnom reagiraju pozitivno kad cuju da smo sina usvojili, mozda sto mi zracimo srecom  :Zaljubljen:  A ako vidim da su se ljudi nasli u "neobranom grozdju" onda ja odmah upadnem sa nekom recenicom i povedem razgovor u pravcu u kojem zelim. Takodjer mislim da vecina tih kometara proizilazi iz neznanja i nespremnosti, a ne iz zlobe. Meni je smijesan komentar jedne moje poznanice koja me nakon dugo dugo srela sa djetetom i onako u razgovoru kazem ja da smo sina usvojili a ona ce prvo sokirana, pa onda skulirana: "pa doooobro (tisim glasom) dijete je dijete." Ono kao da me tjesi  :Laughing: 

Jedan doktor nam je rekao da ne odustajemo od pokusaja da dobijemo i "svoje" dijete... hm.

A jedna prilicno ogranicena zena koja je u kasnim 40-tim dobila dijete, a koju sam jedno vrijeme sretala, je svaki put zagledala moga ljepotana kao da je cudoviste sa druge planete i pitala nesto tipa: "ko ti je ovo, volis li je...?" pokazujuci na mene. Kao provjerava nas odnos.  :Laughing: Ali ovo je fakat ono bezazleno, priglupo....

Meni je ovo zaista smijesno i ne dotice me nimalo. Naravno, kada bih osjetila i zrno zlobe u nekom komentaru, ne bih ostala duzna. Ostali komentari me ne doticu, jer prevelika je sreca u mome srcu i mome domu da bi je isti pomutili. UzivaM!

----------


## ivanas

Moram se opet požaliti na ovu temu. Bila sa opet silom prilika u matičnom centru za socijalnu skrb na vještačenju za uvećani doplatak, i uzima mi socijalna radnica obiteljsku anamnezu, pita o djeci(opametila sam se pa puno podataka koje znam o biološkim roditeljima ne govorim nego kaem da ne znamo )i pita između ostalog imamo li ja i suprug uz njih troje i "SVOJE" djece :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  A ja joj lijep kažem da imam troje svoje djece i da sam t rekla a kad mi se postavi pitanje dal imam svoje djece u njih troje da mi kosa skoči do stropa kad to čujem. A studentica na praksi joj lijep kaže da se pita biološke djece. 

Na liječničkom pregledu za školu mi je sestra na prvu stranicu kartona napisala posvojeno pa sam ju zamolila da to izbriše i upozorila da sam ja taj podatak rekla u povjerenju, da je to tajni podatak i da ga ne smije nigdje napisati. Na to ona meni da ona ima rubrike koje mora popuniti a ja lijepo izrecitirala i zakonima i propisima i a ih imam pravo u interesu svog djeteta i tužiti ako se ti zakoni prekrše. Jednostavno nema drugog načina nego pristojno zaprijetiti pa da se skuliraju. To mi se činolo kao neki pečat "posvojeno" odmah na prvoj stranici kartona, poludila sam. 

Al plus je što sam sad pametnija i naučila sam biti na pametan način bezobrazna i drska (nije mi to u karakteru, baš suprotno, previše toga prešutim kad ne treba, al kad su djeca u pitanju poludim).

Svjesna sam činjenice da 90% ljudi ne smatra nas pravim obiteljima i nas posvojitelje pravim roditeljima ali očekujem od stručnih osoba i medicinskog osoblja da takve stavove ne odaju svojim glupim pitanjima i izjavama nego da budu pofesionalni i educirani za različite situacije. 

Spremam se kad uhvatim vremena pisati i upravi bolnice i ravnatelju centra za socijalnu skrb i zamoliti da upozore svoje djelatnike na ovakve propuste.

----------


## laumi

*ivanas,* potpuno si u pravu!

----------


## Aradija

Mi smo se vec susreli sa nizom predrasuda, a kad nas sin dodje verujem da nas ceka jos... Mada smo mi pokusali da objasnimo da ne pitaju za bioloske roditelje, da je to detetova prica, da mi znamo onoliko koliko treba da znamo (ali to ne znaci da cemo deliti sa njima  :Wink:  )... Najcesca pitanja su upravo ta - oko bioloskih roditelja, ko su, sta ako dodju, sta ako dete ode kod njih, pa onda cestitanje na nasoj hrabrosti, da je detetu upala kasika u med sto dolazi kod nas, mozda cemo sada dobiti i svoje dete, to se cesto desava itd itd...

----------


## kivano

Bok drage cure,moram kao mama dvoje djece napisati nešto vama divnim ljudima.Nažalost zbog situacije u obitelji počela sam malo njuškati po forumima s ovom tematikom i totalno sam se navukla na vaše priče.Moram vam reći da sam čitajući vaše priče totalno promijenila mišljenje o posvojenju i posvojiteljima.Najviše mi se svidjela rečenica ,mislim zdenke,da joj je drago što nije rodila jer onda nikad nebi imala svoje dvoje djece pored sebe.Mislim da je time rečeno sve.U svemu tome više,ne volim(jer to je nemoguće),više cijenim svoje anđele.Nekako ih ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo nego kao dva mala čuda.Hvala vam na tome.Na nepotrebne i neumjesne komentare ne obračati pažnju,jer će ih uvijek biti,a da je za večinu zaslužno neznanje,je.Ija nakon što sam puno pročitala totalno drukčije razmišljam.svima Vam šaljem veliku pusu,a pipi svaka,svaka čast i sretna sam što ima tako predivnu curicu i što je toliko voli.

----------


## ivanas

> Bok drage cure,moram kao mama dvoje djece napisati nešto vama divnim ljudima.Nažalost zbog situacije u obitelji počela sam malo njuškati po forumima s ovom tematikom i totalno sam se navukla na vaše priče.Moram vam reći da sam čitajući vaše priče totalno promijenila mišljenje o posvojenju i posvojiteljima.Najviše mi se svidjela rečenica ,mislim zdenke,da joj je drago što nije rodila jer onda nikad nebi imala svoje dvoje djece pored sebe.Mislim da je time rečeno sve.U svemu tome više,ne volim(jer to je nemoguće),više cijenim svoje anđele.Nekako ih ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo nego kao dva mala čuda.Hvala vam na tome.Na nepotrebne i neumjesne komentare ne obračati pažnju,jer će ih uvijek biti,a da je za večinu zaslužno neznanje,je.Ija nakon što sam puno pročitala totalno drukčije razmišljam.svima Vam šaljem veliku pusu,a pipi svaka,svaka čast i sretna sam što ima tako predivnu curicu i što je toliko voli.


Baš lijepo da si i dala truda i upoznala se s ovom tematikom i naučila svašta i romjenila neka uvjerenja, na taj način čovjek raste, spoznaje, uči, mijenja se, a svaka upućena dobronamjerna osoba znači da moja djeca imaju šansu manje sresti nekoga tko ih može povrijediti ili krivo gledati.

----------


## kivano

> Baš lijepo da si i dala truda i upoznala se s ovom tematikom i naučila svašta i romjenila neka uvjerenja, na taj način čovjek raste, spoznaje, uči, mijenja se, a svaka upućena dobronamjerna osoba znači da moja djeca imaju šansu manje sresti nekoga tko ih može povrijediti ili krivo gledati.


Stvarno sam se iznenadila količinom emocija na ovom podforumu i divim vam se svima(i tvoju priču sam čitala,ivanas)ne zbog toga što ste se odlučili na taj korak,pa to je ono što najviše želite,nego zbog cijelog tog teškog i neizvjesnog puta.Ali sretna sam kad vidim da večina priča završi na najsretniji moguči
način.Još kad bi taj naš sustav bio brži i učinkovitiji...Svima veliki veliki pozdrav!

----------


## nine

evo jedan osvrt "s druge strane"...nemojte tako negativno gledati na sva ta pitanja i komentare ako dolaze od starijih osoba, ne znam koliko Vas zna kako je izgledao proces usvojenja prije 30tak godina, kakva je svijest društva tada bila o tom, kako su se ti ljudi odnosili prema usvojenoj djeci i kako se okolina odnosila prema njima, iz kakvih uvjeta su ta djeca posvajanja, i koliko su stigmatizirana... 
znate li da su djecu večinom usvajali zaista kada nisu u poodmaklim godinama mogli imati svoje, da su djeca doslovno plačana tadašnjim soc. radnicima, da biološke majke nisu davale pristanak za isto, da su neke zbog siromaštva i pokušaja da u drugom gradu stvore bolju budućnost "ostajala" bez djece koja su dana na usvajanje i njima uskračena sva saznanja o tom, da se nije toliko provjeravao psihološki profil roditelja koliko materijalna potkovanost i ugled u društvu, da su djeca mogla bez "papira" biti i par mjeseci kod potencijalnih posvojitelja, da se djeci nije moralo reći istinu, da su sama saznavala to u pubertetu, ili čak kasnije.... 
da su u malim sredinama davana u udomiteljske obitelji gdje nisu imala odgovarajuću skrb i gdje su bila fizički i emocionalno zaostala, gdje se gotovo ništa nije znalo o njihovoj medicinskoj skrbi prije posvojenja....i da su birana kao u izlogu, želim curicu ili želim dečka.... 
da su dosta tih pitanja gore navedenih sama djeca postavljala svojim posvojiteljima, da su i oni sami bili needucirani i da je u dosta takvih obitelji posvojenje i biološki roditelji tabu tema za dijete.... 
ne bih generalizirala na opaku okolinu i dobre posvojitelje jer sam svojim ušima čula riječi od posvojitelja "da si naš nebi bio takav" i "to su tvoji prokleti geni" ... i još puno tog....i da smatram da je nekada bila ipak velika hrabrost upustiti se u bitku s trogodišnjim djetetom s ADDom koje ne govori, koje vrišti kada vidi kadu i krevetić...da je hrabrost živjeti s činjenicom da nikada ne znate kada će tražiti da upozna biološke roditelje ma kakve to posljedice imalo (a može imati i te kakve).... 

bit je da se vrimena minjaju, i da se do sveg ovog pozitivnog danas došlo edukacijom i informiranošću i to je jedini ispravni put, uz trunku strpljenja, razumijevanja prema neupućenoj okolini i razgovora s istima, ma koliko nam se netko u životu činio kao beznačajni prolaznik, nikada ne znate kada će imati utjecaj na život vašeg djeteta....

----------


## ljubi

ja sam se odlucila na posvojenje zbog jedne takve zene,koja je posvojila prije 30ak godina...naravno,nisam se odlucila radi nje ali mi je ona bacila bubicu koja mi nije dala mira i tad sam pocela razmisljat o tome...a kakvu bubicu?e pa...
zena mi je rekla ovim rijecima-ajme duso nemoj posvajat,to su ti luda djeca...to su ludi geni,evo ova moja,pa to je strasno...moras dobit ludo dijete kad je od lude matere...
i jos dosta toga u istom tonu..
ja sam samo slusala i nisam mogla doc ksebi...a razlog tome je sto joj se kcer udala i otisla,te se rijetko cuju...a nije joj palo napamet da bi joj se i bioloska kcer tako ponasala,pobjegla od nje,jer je zena uzasno teska,a i kako vidite po ovim "uputama"-ogavna...

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Da, mislim da su needuciranost i ljudska glupost najveći problemi u društvu zbog kojih mnogi ljudi pate ni krivi ni dužni. Ja sam isto kao dijete čula priče tipa došli mi u Nazorovu, curica potrčala prema nama i rekla: "hoćeš li ti biti moj tata?" Nakon toga mi se više nismo odvajali od nje. To je priča mojih susjeda koji danas imaju dvije prekrasne studentice, obje usvojene. Oni su primjer jedne prekrasne obitelji, ali način na koji su usvojili doista zvuči kao iz filma.
Inače, ja sam pedagoški radnik i doista vjerujem u snagu ljubavi i odgoja, a budući da radim u školi, mogu reći da ima i djece iz "jako finih" obitelji s kojima nitko ne može izaći na kraj, ni profesori ni roditelji.
Isto tako, imam susjedu koja je od sebe otjerala svoje dvoje djece jer nije bila zadovoljna njihovim izborom bračnog partnera. Zamislite što bi se govorilo da su ta djeca npr. usvojena.

Inače, ja osobno poznam pet parova koji danas imaju odraslu (usvojenu) djecu i svi su primjer prekrasnih obitelji i prekrasno odgojene djece koja vole i poštuju svoje roditelje. Oni su mi uzor, a sve ostalo me ne zanima.

----------


## neobična

Bok!
Htjela sam vas samo svih pozdraviti, nisam usvojitelj, imam biološko dijete, ali oduvijek sam razmišljala o tome, još od kad sam bila dijete... Informirana sam donekle, nikako ne dovoljno, znam kako je teško usvojiti dijete i šta sve roditelji moraju prolaziti...nisam od onih koji misle da "dođeš tamo i izabereš dijete"...i nikad ne bih davala sulude komentare o lošim genima i sl.
Čitajući vaše postove iznenadila me jedna druga stvar...otkrila sam da ipak ne znam dovoljno o svemu tome i da ipak nisam sigurna da ne bih izrekla neke od stvari koje sam upravo pročitala da posvojiteljima zasmetaju. Recimo, mislim da bih vjerovatno rekla nekim svojim prijateljima da posvoje dijete stvari tipa "kako neka majka može ostaviti ovako lijepo/slatko/pametno...dijete?", da bih rekla ili pokazala nekako da osuđujem biološku majku (i oca), zanimalo bi me o biološkim roditeljima (iako to ne bih pitala), možda bi dala i koji komenatar o hrabrosti i upornosti...nisam nikad o tome tako razmišljala...ali mora da vam je stvarno teško sa nama ljudima...
Hvala šta ste me informirali i dali mi materijala za razmišljanje . :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

bok nesebična, ma sa ove strane je sve malo drugčije... najvjerovatnije da i mi nismo sve ovo prošli kroz godinje čekanja i odrastanje u roditelja posvojitelja da bi možda imali slična pitanja, primjedbe i ostalo... ali meni to zbilja ne smeta radi mene nego radi mog djeteta. nadam se da me razumiješ što želim reć  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

samo bih htjela reći, poznajem jednu curu, posvojena je. sad je udana, ima malu curicu. godinu je mlađa od mene pa je se sjećam iz škole. ona je toliko divna, odkad ju znam. toliko uljudna, uvijek nasmijana. stvarno je posebna

----------


## ivanas

lako je nekim lošim roditeljima kriviti gene za svoje propuste, kod posvojene djece imaju izgovor za svoje loše roditeljstvo.

----------


## Snekica

> lako je nekim lošim roditeljima kriviti gene za svoje propuste, kod posvojene djece imaju izgovor za svoje loše roditeljstvo.


Potpis!
nesebična, pristaje ti nick, zaista! Hvala ti na iskrenosti! Jako to cjenim! :Yes:

----------


## nine

> lako je nekim lošim roditeljima kriviti gene za svoje propuste, kod posvojene djece imaju izgovor za svoje loše roditeljstvo.


upravo tako  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

> Ima i još jedna, po meni, predrasuda, koja se više provlači, nego što se otvoreno govori:
> - biološko roditeljstvo, to jest baš posebno majčinstvo - trudnoća, porod, dojenje, stvaranje te tjelesno-psihološke veze majka-dijete - toliko su bitni i sveformirajući za život žene i djeteta da su "nenadoknadivi" i "nezamjenjivi" - a očituje se u onome "voli li ga ona kao svoje "vlastito"" i "može li ga ona volit, a druga ga rodila". Taj dio targetira baš mamu, tata je izvan te predrasude.
> 
> Tj. ono naglašavanje svih tih stvari oko samog poroda i trudnoće ("stres" tijekom trudnoće, kontakt i u maternici) kao superbitnih i jako daleko dosežućih u život djeteta, i biološke majke.


kasnim s odgovorom na ovo koju godinu, ali ne mogu ne prokomentirati:
nadam se da ću uskoro postati mama posvojenom djetetu...
u fazi istraživanja i čitanja svakog članka/teksta/komentara, proučavanja svakog zakona/foruma, ma svega što ima veze sa posvojenjem, pročitala sam puno priča koje su imale sretan završetak! i mogu samo reči da sam preko ekrana osjetila takvu sreću, ljubav, takvu emociju od žena koje su posvojile.. i ne sjećam se da sam ikada upoznala trudnicu i ženu koja je rodila da je tako zračila srećom, blagostanjem, zadovoljstvom... ne kažem da nisu sretne, ali kada čovjek preko ekrana osjeti takvu emociju sreće od posvojitelja i to tako, ajmo reči, virtualno, onda se zapita o tim "nenadoknadivim i nezamjenjivim" vezama i njihovom značaju....

----------


## ivanas

> kasnim s odgovorom na ovo koju godinu, ali ne mogu ne prokomentirati:
> nadam se da ću uskoro postati mama posvojenom djetetu...
> u fazi istraživanja i čitanja svakog članka/teksta/komentara, proučavanja svakog zakona/foruma, ma svega što ima veze sa posvojenjem, pročitala sam puno priča koje su imale sretan završetak! i mogu samo reči da sam preko ekrana osjetila takvu sreću, ljubav, takvu emociju od žena koje su posvojile.. i ne sjećam se da sam ikada upoznala trudnicu i ženu koja je rodila da je tako zračila srećom, blagostanjem, zadovoljstvom... ne kažem da nisu sretne, ali kada čovjek preko ekrana osjeti takvu emociju sreće od posvojitelja i to tako, ajmo reči, virtualno, onda se zapita o tim "nenadoknadivim i nezamjenjivim" vezama i njihovom značaju....


Vjerojatno je kod posvojitelja tako jer djetetu predhodi dugi put suočavanja s neplodnošću, kod nekih i pokušaji MPO pa onda kroz državnu birokraciju, čovjek se u sebi mora pomiriti i s tim da postoji mogućnost da neće uspjeti ostvariti roditeljstvo i kad onda ipak i unatoč svemu uspiješ, ta sreća te preplavi i širi dalje.

----------


## ivanas

Sjećam se kad sam tek dobila prvog sina, znali su nepoznati ljudi komentirati, "vidi ponosne mame", činilo mi se da bi mogla poletjeti. A ipak kod poznatih ljudi sam puno puta osjetila na sebi ispitivačke i procjenjivačke poglede, osjetila bi kod nekih lagani trzaj kad bi me dijete zovnulo mama. Svjesna sam da 90% ljudi ne doživljava naše roditeljstvo i obitelj kao ono "pravo" nego "zamjensko", kako smatraju posvojenje i odgajanje posvojenog djeteta kao neki plemeniti čin preuzimanja brige o tuđem djetetu. I još uvijek me ponekad uspiju iznenaditi pokoje glupo pitanje ili komentar (Jeste li vi skroz odustali od "vlastite djece" mi je jedan od dražih) ali mi se fućka za cijeli svijet, MM, ja i moja djeca znamo tko smo si i koliko se volimo i nama je naša ljubav najpravija na svijetu, oni otvorena srca i uma mogu to osjetiti i dijeliti s nama, ostale žalim što im je srce toliko tijesno da ne mogu pojmiti našu sreću. Žao mi je što će moja djeca morati biti povrijeđena od takvih ljudi, ali nadam se da će iznutra biti dovoljno jaki i čvrsti dda znaju tko su i što su i da su bezuvjetno voljeni od svoje obitelji.

----------


## čokolada

Sad sam se sjetila da su i mene jednom nakon posvojenja pitali jesmo li odustali od "svog" djeteta. Rekla sam im da od ovog postojećeg još nismo odustali, a da je tko zna koliko njih, izgleda, odustalo od nas  :Grin:  .

Ali ne sudaraju se samo posvojiteljice-nerotkinje s predrasudama i tupavim izjavama. Više od svih "posvojiteljskih" pitanja, šokiralo me kad sam određenoj osobi već morala službeno objaviti trudnoću, a ova blebnula - Znate li čije je?   :Teletubbies:

----------


## butterfly_

> . Žao mi je što će moja djeca morati biti povrijeđena od takvih ljudi, ali nadam se da će iznutra biti dovoljno jaki i čvrsti dda znaju tko su i što su i da su bezuvjetno voljeni od svoje obitelji.


Slažem se... jedino što roditelje brine su osjećaji njihove djece! 
Roditelji su jaki, mogu štošta pretrpjeti, preko puno toga priječi! Samo ne želimo da naša djeca budu povrijeđena od strane ljudi kojima riječi ne prođu kroz glavu prije nego što ih izgovore!

----------


## Snekica

Vidim da je butterfly podigla ovu temu malo iz prašine... Mame posvojene djece zaista ovdje zrače puno jače od mama koje su rodile svoje dijete. Ne kažem da one ne zrače, ali se ne osjeti na taj način. Te majke pričaju o dojenju, spavanju, grčevima... a vi pričate kako ste se grlili, mazili, smijali, plakali... To je ono što vas odvaja od "ostalih" majki! Mnogo puta me tuga obuzme kad se sjetim da vam se nikad ovdje neću pohvaliti kako smo i mi postali ponosni roditelji jednog posvojenika. Ali eto, život za nas piše druge priče pa tako i ovu. Pusa svima - i budućim i sadašnjim posvojiteljskim obiteljima! 
p.s. nikako da se odljepim od ovog pdf-a  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

> Vidim da je butterfly podigla ovu temu malo iz prašine... Mame posvojene djece zaista ovdje zrače puno jače od mama koje su rodile svoje dijete. Ne kažem da one ne zrače, ali se ne osjeti na taj način. Te majke pričaju o dojenju, spavanju, grčevima... a vi pričate kako ste se grlili, mazili, smijali, plakali... To je ono što vas odvaja od "ostalih" majki! Mnogo puta me tuga obuzme kad se sjetim da vam se nikad ovdje neću pohvaliti kako smo i mi postali ponosni roditelji jednog posvojenika. Ali eto, život za nas piše druge priče pa tako i ovu. Pusa svima - i budućim i sadašnjim posvojiteljskim obiteljima! 
> p.s. nikako da se odljepim od ovog pdf-a


Ne moraš se odlijepiti  :Wink:

----------


## ArI MaLi

ja se ipak nadam da ćeš ipak nam nešto pisati.. kad tad  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Ma pratim ja vas stalno, škicam, škicam, ali me svaki put obuzme tuga pa se moram maknuti. Sjetim se nepravde i još me više zaboli... Tako je kako je, iz ove kože ne mogu. Glava je gore, što je najvažnije! Za drugo ćemo lako. 
Malo OT: Kolegica mi je u postupku već skoro godinu dana, sve je ok, to im i kažu što je najgore, ali još nije napisano rješenje, _samo što nije_. Pa se zapitaš ustvari tko tu koga? A kad spomenu s_ve za dobrobit djeteta_, dođe ti da se počupaš za kosu ili izbljuješ!

----------


## špelkica

Sneki  :Love: ! I tvoja priča će imati sretan kraj  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## butterfly_

> Vidim da je butterfly podigla ovu temu malo iz prašine... Mame posvojene djece zaista ovdje zrače puno jače od mama koje su rodile svoje dijete. Ne kažem da one ne zrače, ali se ne osjeti na taj način. Te majke pričaju o dojenju, spavanju, grčevima... a vi pričate kako ste se grlili, mazili, smijali, plakali... To je ono što vas odvaja od "ostalih" majki! Mnogo puta me tuga obuzme kad se sjetim da vam se nikad ovdje neću pohvaliti kako smo i mi postali ponosni roditelji jednog posvojenika. Ali eto, život za nas piše druge priče pa tako i ovu. Pusa svima - i budućim i sadašnjim posvojiteljskim obiteljima! 
> p.s. nikako da se odljepim od ovog pdf-a


kao što rekoh, puno istražujem... i ovo sam morala prokomentirat...
da, slažem se s tobom sneki, ovdje mame jedva čekaju da budu budne cijelu noć i gledaju svog malog ptića kako spava, jedva čekaju da moraj ponovo okrećiti zidove zbog dječjih crteža... ja sam osobno plakala i smijala se u isto vrijeme kada sam čitala priće o posvojenju. ekipa na poslu me gleda ko da sam prolupala  :Smile: 

a sneki, ako je tvoja želja dovoljno jaka - ona će se jednog dana ostvariti! samo vjeruj i nemoj prestati željeti!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

:Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Snekice nećeš nas ostaviti, skakat ćemo mi zajedno od sreće sigurna sam. Pusa!

----------


## DeDada

Evo iz perspektive nekoga tko tek upoznaje okolinu sa željom da postanemo obitelj, a i nešto o neplodnosti:

- Ma imat ćete vi ipak svoje djece i to blizance! 
- Uporno ispitivanje što ću kada budem trudna (pušenje, posao, zdravlje itd) i nije dovoljan odgovor da ja to vjerojatno neću ni biti
- Osoba koju prvi put upoznajem - vidim, vi ste tip ljudi koji umjesto djece imaju kućne ljubimce
- Kakvo posvajanje, trudnoća je najlijepše iskustvo u ženinom životu, nešto posebno i MORAŠ ju iskusiti
- Geni ne znaš čiji, a najgori su "lutalački" određene manjine  :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Meni to ide kroz jedno uho nutra, drugo van! Najviše ono da sad kad smo posvojili, vjerojatno ćemo imati i "svoje"! Poznajem dosta ljudi koji nisu imali "svoje". Nisam posvojila kako bi imala svoje ili kako jednog dana kad budem stara neću završiti u staračkom domu.
I meni su znali "prigovarati" što imam samo psa, a ne djecu. Čak i vikati za menom na cesti nek rodim, umjesto da šećem đukca.
Nedavno sam na "Provjerenom" (emisiji) gledala ružna iskustva porođaja. Dosta sam se nagledala bolnica i operacija. Čuvam snagu za malca. :Kiss:

----------


## anin

> Evo iz perspektive nekoga tko tek upoznaje okolinu sa željom da postanemo obitelj, a i nešto o neplodnosti:
> 
> - Ma imat ćete vi ipak svoje djece i to blizance! 
> - Uporno ispitivanje što ću kada budem trudna (pušenje, posao, zdravlje itd) i nije dovoljan odgovor da ja to vjerojatno neću ni biti
> - Osoba koju prvi put upoznajem - vidim, vi ste tip ljudi koji umjesto djece imaju kućne ljubimce
> - Kakvo posvajanje, trudnoća je najlijepše iskustvo u ženinom životu, nešto posebno i MORAŠ ju iskusiti
> - Geni ne znaš čiji, a najgori su "lutalački" određene manjine



Ah, što reći!? Naoružaj se debelim živcima i strpljenjem!

Razmišljala sam kako bih reagirala da sam u tvojoj situaciji, i uopće se ne mogu odlučiti kaj je pametnije - ignorirati te sve komentare ili nešto odgovoriti, jer to su sve lupetanja bez mozga, al eto čovjek lupi pa ostane živ (to bih im vjerojatno i rekla)..

Iz vlastitog iskustva reći ću ti dvije stvari:
- uvijek, zauvjek ćeš slušati komentare u kojima se koriste riječi "svoje dijete" bilo u smislu da vam žele da imate "svoje dijete" bilo da naglase razliku između biološkog i posvojenog djeteta,
-ne slušaj priče da je trudnoća najljepše iskustvo u životu žene, jer nije, trudnoća je sve suprotno od toga, i ko tvrdi drugačije laže...ali je trudnoća toliko glorificirana, stavljena na tron, stvorena je slika-iluzija o trudnoći, da se malo tko uopće usudi reći istinu... Dok sam čitala kako su ti rekli da "trudnoću MORAŠ iskusiti" palo mi je na pamet komentirati da si ta dotična osoba misli "pa da, nek ju i ona iskusi, zašto bi njoj bilo bolje"   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ... uglavnom, nemoj misliti da išta propuštaš zato što nećeš proći iskustvao trudnoće i poroda...

pozz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dajem veliku podršku svim parovima koji su u postupku posvojenja ili čekaju i mi smo dugo iščekivali i susretali se s nekim od predrasude koje ste naveli ovdje, mada su ljudi znali da mi želimo djecu ali ipak ne možemo pa nisu bili toliko okrutni (manja sredina).
Špelkice drago mi je čuti da ste posvojili ne znam jesam li to pročitala već prije?

----------


## butterfly_

> - Ma imat ćete vi ipak svoje djece i to blizance!


ovo i mi sad slušamo..
curka je par tjedana kod nas i bliža rodbina i prijatelji su ju već upoznali..
i čak od tih najbližih sam čula da ću sad sigurno ostat trudna i da ću sad sigurno dobit svoje dijete, jer čuda se događaju!!
Rekoh - MOJE DIJETE I MOJE ČUDO UPRAVO SPAVA U SVOM KREVETIĆU!

a neki dan nas je u šetnji zaustavila susjeda i ni pet ni šest pita jel joj znamo roditelje?
ja reko, pa kak nebi znala - ja sam mama, a ovo je tata. Poznajemo se jako dobro  :Smile: 
ona meni kao objašnjava da nije mislila na nas, nego na prave roditelje - ali susjeda, MI JESMO PRAVI RODITELJI. eto nas na curkinom rodnom listu  :Very Happy: 
... kolica u ruke i s osmjehom dalje u šetnju...

----------


## DeDada

U pravu ste sve, ne slušati, ja ignoriram ili okrećem na šalu. E savjete za MPO teže ignoriram jer imam osjećaj da moram objasniti. Bezveze mi je reći "eto zato" kad su bližnji u pitanju. 

Možda nekome trudnoća i je divna ili žene počnu patit od amnezije kad dobiju smotuljak u ruke  :Heart:  Ma, lako s tuđim po koprivama, kad dobivanje potomaka ide po ps čovjek ni ne razmišlja o nekim stvarima.

Butterfly, ti se druži sa svojim čudom  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

I mi smo doživjeli svakakva pitanja i savjete, osobito je bilo pitanja što vam to treba, imate biološku kćer, radije napravite još jedno nego posvojiti, tko zna kakvi su geni, što ako ti kad odraste kaže da ti njoj nisi mama/tata. Sjećam se kako sam jednoj odbrusila i rekla da joj nitko ne garantira da njoj kćer koju je rodila neće jednog dana reći mrzim te, voljela bih da mi nisi mama. Nakon toga baš se i ne družimo previše  :Grin:  Nakon što smo posvojili, znali su nas pitati jel joj znamo roditelje, ali najviše mi smeta što nam govore kako smo napravili dobro djelo. Naporno mi je objašnjavati da za mene to nije dobro djelo, već smo jednostavno željeli dijete i točka. Ali uglavnom se ne obazirem na komentare, usavršila sam tehniku na jedno uho unutra na drugo van  :lool: 

p.s. Kao netko tko je prošao trudnoću, to je zaista "prekrasno" stanje, osobito kad ništa ne možeš jesti pet mjeseci jer imaš žgaravicu, dobiješ običnu prehladu i onda ju vučeš dva mjeseca jer ništa ne smiješ konzumirati...... Uglavnom uvijek svima govorim da je slika sretne trudnice i kasnije majke s tek rođenim djetetom velika prevara koja nepotrebno nabija komplekse.

,,

----------


## špelkica

> Špelkice drago mi je čuti da ste posvojili ne znam jesam li to pročitala već prije?


Jesmo, prije godinu dana, čule smo se, dečko raste, druge godine će u školu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A super veliki dečko, ma činilo mi se da smo se dopisivale ali nisam više bila sigurna

----------


## ArI MaLi

špelkica voljela bi da nam pises malo o vama  :Smile:  kako ste? kako je prosla vasa godina? 

htjela sam rec da sto se predrasuda tice, uh! skoro pa su nam svakodnevnica, pogotovo kad obilazimo doktore... nevjerovatno sto se sve od njih da cut... samo sto su cure starije to sam ja ostrija... ne zelim da budu povrijedene, i da, znam da to necu moc sprjeciti, ali zelim da znaju da cu ih maksimalno zastititi

----------


## špelkica

Da, veliki dečko, ali još uvijek mamina mrvica i maza! Trebao je ići već ove godine u školu, ali smo odgodili jer uz sve što je prošao, nije bio spreman. Naravno da smo se zaljubili u njega i bake i dede ga obožavaju (jedini im je unuk), ali i da nije prošlo bez poteškoća i da se vidi razlika u ponašanju (teže se prilagođava, teže sklapa prijateljstva, nesigurnost, ljubomora) ako usporedim sa vršnjacima. Ali stvarno se trudim ne pokušavati uspoređivati i pristupitu mu individualno, tj nastojati ga razumjeti i ne imati nerealne ciljeve. Da, mučimo muku s povremenim noćnim i dnevnim nekontroliranim mokrenjem i sve smo probali, jednostavno je psihološki i naravno, nismo mu stavili pelene i sl. Jednostavno ga tjeramo na wc, po noći ga nosimo da ide piškit, brinemo dosta s obzirom na njegove godine. Zna se sam obući, sam spakirati, jesti s vilicom i nožem, pisati, sve zna sam, ali se zaželi da ga mama okupa, odjene, da gleda s njim crtić, uglavnom puno pažnje. Sjećam se da sam i ja kao dijete bila jako željna pažnje i to mi je pomoglo da izgradim prisan odnos s roditeljima. Ima tu i ljubomore, "skače" kad se mama i tata zagrle, nedajbože poljube.Ide u vrtić već god dana, sad je predškolac, u vrtiću ima super tetu, jako se potrudila oko njega, ima neke nove prijatelje, pleše folklor, veliki je zabavljač, plesač, ...Već sam zaboravila kak je to biti "ne mama".

----------


## sirius

Jeste sigurni da je mokrenje psiholosko? Iskljucili ste organske uzroke? ( nezrelost sfinktera i dr.).

----------


## anin

> ovo i mi sad slušamo..
> curka je par tjedana kod nas i bliža rodbina i prijatelji su ju već upoznali..
> i čak od tih najbližih sam čula da ću sad sigurno ostat trudna i da ću sad sigurno dobit svoje dijete, jer čuda se događaju!!
> Rekoh - MOJE DIJETE I MOJE ČUDO UPRAVO SPAVA U SVOM KREVETIĆU!
> 
> a neki dan nas je u šetnji zaustavila susjeda i ni pet ni šest pita jel joj znamo roditelje?
> ja reko, pa kak nebi znala - ja sam mama, a ovo je tata. Poznajemo se jako dobro 
> ona meni kao objašnjava da nije mislila na nas, nego na prave roditelje - ali susjeda, MI JESMO PRAVI RODITELJI. eto nas na curkinom rodnom listu 
> ... kolica u ruke i s osmjehom dalje u šetnju...


Ovo mi je baš razgalilo srce!! 
Da mi je bilo vidjet lica ljudi koji su upravo od tebe čuli neke istine  :Embarassed:

----------


## martta

upravo i ja to odgovorim na izjave kako ću sada roditi "svoje": Moje dijete je kraj mene, upravo MOJE dijete. tako da i na pitanje Znamo li tko su njeni roditelji? isto odgovaram (uz osmjeh) Pa gledate u njih!  :Smile: 
Ali ima pitanja koja su doista intimna (i ne znam odakle ljudima ideja postaviti ih) i često sam koristila odgovor koji sam ovdje našla(odličan je): Zašto vas to zanima? ILI: To je sve nebitno, bitno je ovo sada!  To često pomalo i posrami ljude i često dobijem odgovor: da, u pravu si, bitno je ovo sada!

----------


## špelkica

Sirius, doktori su nam rekli da je psihološko, i događa se povremeno, najčešće u stresnim situacijama. Npr.kad smo bili u bolnici na pregledu, od straha nije mogao kontrolirati. A ako je nezrelost sfinktera, kako se može pomoći djetetu? 
Što se tiče pitanja, da li znamo tko su biološki roditelji, da, znamo, imam sve podatke s zdravstvenog kartona, s rješenja o posvojenju, ljudi najčešće to ne pitaju iz zlobe već znatiželje, koliko smo spremni prihvatit nekog drugačijeg. Da, bitno je sada, ali će brzo doći i djetetova pitanja o biološkoj obitelji, porijetlu, počet će se uspoređivati s nama, moj već sad ima te neke naznake, kuži sve, ali još nije spreman na neke činjenice.

----------


## cipelica

svaki, ali baš svaki roditelj od bliže i dalje rodbine, prijatelja ili poznanika dobije izvjesnu količinu idiotskih komentara.zaboli, ali to je tako. nekad ljudi naprosto ne razmišljaju pa bubnu.
to je potpuno beznačajno za odnos roditelja s djetetom.
rođenje je početak puta kao i usvajanje. put je to sa usponima i padovima, sa srećom i tugom, sa mirom i ljutnjom... da, ljubav je sve to.
svako dobro vam želim a jednom meni dragom paru želim da ih pronađe njihovo dijete! (pa makar svaki dan čuli kakvu glupost)

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Martta i Butterfly, pa nema me nekoliko tjedana na forumu i toliko toga sam propustila! Ja vrištim od sreće jer vidim da ste posvojile, a niste nas upoznale s detaljima. Pišite nam, otvorite svoje teme i pišite nam kako ste uspjele. Mi čekamo dvije godine, zovemo centre i ništa...sad mi treba malo motivacije da se ponovno pokrenemo...da ne izgubimo vjeru i nadu. a sad uživajte, zaslužile ste!

----------


## ArI MaLi

špelkica lijepo vas je citati kako ste proveli godinu, a i piskenje u krevet nije nesto strasno, bitno da on to ne vidi kao problem i da mu ne narusava samopouzdanje, ako je psiholosko onda bi mozda bolja priprema na stresne situacije pomogla, al tesko je zaviriti u te male glavice, pa vjerujem da ni vi uvijek ne znate sto bi sve njemu moglo prestaviti stres.. ubrzo ce te i to rjesiti  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Drage posvojiteljice, nedavno su mi dvije posvojene majke rekle kako je najbolje nakon posvajanja ostaviti posao i ostati kod kuće, jer posvojenom djetetu treba puno više pažnje nego biološkom. Kakva su vaša iskustva? Jeste li zaista prestale raditi?

----------


## Davina

Jelena, neznam kako si mislila ostati kod kuće, zauvjek ili prvo vrijeme? Zauvjek ostati kod kuće po meni nije potrebno, normalno je za očekivati da če se i posvojeno djete razvijati ići u vrtić, u školu i družiti se s prijateljima i da mu mama neće biti potrebna 24 sata (ovdje ne govorim o nama već općenito). 
Prve dvije tri godine ostati kod kuće bi svakome preporučila ko je u mogućnosti. 
A da su posvojenoj djeca  trba više pažnje tj. da su zahtjevnija od biološke  ne bih mogla paušalno potvrditi. Ima i biološke djece koja nisu najbolje sa zdravljem imaju poteškoča u razvoju  ili su jednostavno  sama posebi zahtjevna i zahtjevaju dodatnu pažnju i posvojene djece koja nisu toliko zahtjevna. I naravno i obratno.
Da neduljim, ja bih preporučila, u svakom slučaju ostajanje kod kuće ali ne zauvjek.
I odgovor na zadnje pitanje: ne nisam prestala raditi zauvjek ali sam prve dvije godine bila sa djetetom doma jer sam koristila roditeljski dopust.

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, neznam kako si mislila ostati kod kuće, zauvjek ili prvo vrijeme? Zauvjek ostati kod kuće po meni nije potrebno, normalno je za očekivati da če se i posvojeno djete razvijati ići u vrtić, u školu i družiti se s prijateljima i da mu mama neće biti potrebna 24 sata (ovdje ne govorim o nama već općenito). 
> Prve dvije tri godine ostati kod kuće bi svakome preporučila ko je u mogućnosti. 
> A da su posvojenoj djeca  trba više pažnje tj. da su zahtjevnija od biološke  ne bih mogla paušalno potvrditi. Ima i biološke djece koja nisu najbolje sa zdravljem imaju poteškoča u razvoju  ili su jednostavno  sama posebi zahtjevna i zahtjevaju dodatnu pažnju i posvojene djece koja nisu toliko zahtjevna. I naravno i obratno.
> Da neduljim, ja bih preporučila, u svakom slučaju ostajanje kod kuće ali ne zauvjek.
> I odgovor na zadnje pitanje: ne nisam prestala raditi zauvjek ali sam prve dvije godine bila sa djetetom doma jer sam koristila roditeljski dopust.


Pa mislila sam skroz. Za tebe čak i znam, čitala sam i forum i knjigu  :Smile:   :Heart:  

Nisam sigurna je li naše društvo u RH kompliciranije od njemačkog po tom pitanju (kao što je po gotovo svim drugim pitanjima). Koliko sam shvatila mi možemo najviše 14 mjeseci kombinirano tata+mama uzeti. (Pitam iako je zec u šumi  :Smile: )

Inače sam istog razmišljanja kao ti.

----------


## Jelena

Pod kompliciranije društvo misliim - nema baš podrške.

----------


## Davina

Jelena :Love: i ako je zec još u šumi ne znači da če tu i ostati :Wink: 
Da po tom pitanju bih se složila da je ovdje nešto lakše. Po njemačkom zakonu posvajatelj ima pravo na TRI godine roditeljskog dopusta do djetetove sedme godine. Žao mi je što je u Hrvatskoj dopust tako malo.

----------


## čokolada

Ne mislim da treba ostaviti posao. Svakako se treba prilagoditi djetetu, ali to ovisi o dobi, okolnostima i djetetovim potrebama. Ja sam prije radila od jutra do sutra, dva posla, jer me to strašno veselilo. Nakon dopusta sam jedan posao koji mi je bio recimo to tako izazovniji i priznatiji, ali je bio bez radnog vremena i tražio puno kućnog rada, ostavila jer sam vidjela da ce s djetetom biti puno posla. Sadasnji posao mi ostavlja vise vremena, a dijete koje je veće trazi i dalje puno angazmana.

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam u vrijeme posvajanja bila nezaposlena pa sam provela s malcem par mjeseci doma. Pošto je on u trenutku posvajanja bio već veće dijete koje traži i igru vršnjaka, mi smo ga upisali u vrtić (dobro je prošlo), a ja sam radila nekoliko sati na dan. To je zapravo i meni trebalo bilo u profesionalnom/novčanom pogledu i željela sam imati više elana za dijete i njegove potrebe. Ima majki koje žele ostati doma i odgajati dijete, ima onih koje žele raditi i odgajati, bitno je da je žena zadovoljna i da dijete nije zakinuto (da se ne shvatimo pogrešno). Istina je da posvojeno dijete traži više angažmana i više pažnje, ali ne moraš sve ti, tu su i očevi, bake, djedovi, rodbina, itd...

----------


## sirius

Vjerojatno prvih dana, mjeseci (ili cak godina ?)kolicina angazmana je veca , ali kasnije to ovisi i o djetetu .
Da li ima neke poteskoce u razvoju ili ucenju ... I tako . Ne nuzno vezano uz posvojenje kao proces.
Nemam iskustva sa posvojenjem, samo pisem iz cipela roditelja sa dvoje djece koja zahtjevaju dodatni angaziranost.

----------


## sirius

"Zauvijek"  je jako dugi pojam . Niti ja koja sam doma sa djecom 7 godina necu kod kuce ostati zauvijek. Vrlo je izgledno da cu uskoro ponovo raditi.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Cure, hvala! To sto pisete podudara se s mojim razmisljanjima. Drago mi je da je i "s terena" takav odgovor. Nisam mogla zanemariti misljenje pravih posvojenih mama, malo sam se zamislila. Mislim da je njihov stav uredu ako si to mozes priustiti, prvenstveno financijski. Ali i zanimanja su razlicita. Meni se cini da ispadnem 3-4 godine iz sustava da bih jako tesko dobila ponovo posao, al nikad ne znas.

----------


## ArI MaLi

kad nam je dosla prva curica, bila je beba i ja sam imala pravo na 12 mj dopusta (6+6), no medutim, kad je doslo vrijeme da se vratim na posao, bilo je gotovo neizvedivo, ona je bila jako vezana, da smo taman usli u fazu kad joj nisam smjela se maknuti iz videokruga a ona bi neutjesno plakala, i nasa odluka je bila da ja uzmem neplaceni tj mirovanje radnog odnosa do djetetove 3g (bilo je natezanja sa poslodavcem ), upisali smo je sa 2,5g u vrtic i tako islo je tesko ali sada jednostavno nije bilo drugog izbora, ali nam je onda dosla seka i ja sam opet nastavila sa dopustom i trenutno sam na produzenoj njegi, posto seka ima poteskoce u razvoju... starija ide nakon godine pauze u vrtic i tek je sad spremna na odvajanje od mene, a seka obozava djecicu i po njezinom sam vec nakon par mj mogla ici raditi... eto, sve ovisi od situacije i mislim da ces najbolje odluciti u hodu...
sretno!

----------


## martta

> Da, veliki dečko, ali još uvijek mamina mrvica i maza! Trebao je ići već ove godine u školu, ali smo odgodili jer uz sve što je prošao, nije bio spreman. Naravno da smo se zaljubili u njega i bake i dede ga obožavaju (jedini im je unuk), ali i da nije prošlo bez poteškoća i da se vidi razlika u ponašanju (teže se prilagođava, teže sklapa prijateljstva, nesigurnost, ljubomora) ako usporedim sa vršnjacima. Ali stvarno se trudim ne pokušavati uspoređivati i pristupitu mu individualno, tj nastojati ga razumjeti i ne imati nerealne ciljeve. Da, mučimo muku s povremenim noćnim i dnevnim nekontroliranim mokrenjem i sve smo probali, jednostavno je psihološki i naravno, nismo mu stavili pelene i sl. Jednostavno ga tjeramo na wc, po noći ga nosimo da ide piškit, brinemo dosta s obzirom na njegove godine. Zna se sam obući, sam spakirati, jesti s vilicom i nožem, pisati, sve zna sam, ali se zaželi da ga mama okupa, odjene, da gleda s njim crtić, uglavnom puno pažnje. Sjećam se da sam i ja kao dijete bila jako željna pažnje i to mi je pomoglo da izgradim prisan odnos s roditeljima. Ima tu i ljubomore, "skače" kad se mama i tata zagrle, nedajbože poljube.Ide u vrtić već god dana, sad je predškolac, u vrtiću ima super tetu, jako se potrudila oko njega, ima neke nove prijatelje, pleše folklor, veliki je zabavljač, plesač, ...Već sam zaboravila kak je to biti "ne mama".



špelkica, i moja mala susjeda (2 godine) se doslovce baca na pod ako se mama i tata zagrle, odnosno njen Tata treba samo nju grliti i ljubiti i nikoga više  :Smile:   ljubomora teška  :Smile:

----------


## martta

AriMari, čitam tvoje iskustvo sa zanimanjem jer i moje dijete je beba i zaista nisam znala da mogu koristiti nakon tih 6+6 mjeseci i neplaćeni do njene 3 godine? ako sam te dobro razumjela? to bi bilo najbolje rješenje za moje vrlo nježno i hipersenzibilno dijete.
moje dijete je dosta zahtjevno glede pažnje, netko uvijek mora biti kraj nje jer inače plač i suze, a najbolje je kada je bar dvije osobe koje pričaju a jedna ju drži u krilu  :Smile:   onda sam najsretnija  :Smile:  tako da me brine kako ju ostaviti u jaslicama gdje će ležati sama u krevetiću i na podlozi i neće joj se nitko posebno samo njoj posvetiti.

----------


## magda_

> Jelenai ako je zec još u šumi ne znači da če tu i ostati
> Da po tom pitanju bih se složila da je ovdje nešto lakše. Po njemačkom zakonu posvajatelj ima pravo na TRI godine roditeljskog dopusta do djetetove sedme godine. Žao mi je što je u Hrvatskoj dopust tako malo.


Drage mame, ja se javljam samo da vam kažem kako vam je ipak dobro s tim dopustom :Smile: , mi u BiH nemamo nikakvo pravo po pitanju usvojene djece. Ja sam sina usvojila sa njegovih 10 mjeseci i nisam imala pravo ni na jedan dan dopusta!!! Poslodavac mi je poklonio 10 dana, i kasnije mi ih nabio na nos, tako da sam nakon nepunih mjesec dana dala otkaz i posvetila se djetetu, iako je bilo guravo sa finansijama.
Inače, zakon je vrlo nakaradan. Ustvari majka ima jednako pravo kao i biološka u BiH, a to je dopust za vrijeme prve godine djetetova života, TO ZNAČI NIKAKO, jer nema šanse da usvojiš dijete prije 6. mj. njegova života, pa dok ti prođe adaptacijski period od 6 mjeseci, prođe ta prva godina. Eto drage moje... moj sinčić je sada prvačić  :Smile:  Pozdrav iz Sarajeva

----------


## Jelena

magda,  :Bye:  pozdrav Sarajevu (od blata i snega  :Smile: )
Nije da se time tješim kad je kod nas sve naopako, al Bosna je zbilja zemlja-kaos.  :Sad:

----------


## ArI MaLi

martta, ja sam koristila mirovanje do djetetove 3g i to je bilo moje pravo za koje me poslodavac nije mogao zakinut, pokusao je, ali smo uzeli odvjetnika koji je napisao pismo upravi sa svim clancima u kojima stoji da mi on to ne moze osporiti ( i to ne kosta puno, tj odvjetnik da to napise i posalje nije neka cifra, a vrjedilo je) ali je bitno da obavijestis poslodavca da to zelis koristiti najmanje 30 dana prije isteka dopusta. 
ajme magda  :Sad:  pretuzno je to... pusa velika skolarcu!

----------


## martta

AriMari, hvala ti na info! 
magda, doista neshvatljivo?!

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da je gotovo nužno za posvojenu djecu ostati doma barem godinu dana, ili eventualno raditi par sati dnevno. puno dijete treba nadoknaditi, stvoriti vezu, povezanost. I nema veze s godinama. Financije su važna stavka svima, ali ako se može ikako preživjeti, makar imali samo najnužnije, isplati se. 
Kad sam dobila prvo dijete, bila sam tri mjeseca s njim stalno, onda sam počela raditi 2-3 sata dnevno popodne a on je tad ostajao s tatom ili tetom koju je jako volio. Kad je stigla kćer, nastavili smo u istom ritmu, i poslije i treći sin. Onnije bio tip za vrtić i mogla sam to poštovati pa je krenuo tek s 4,5 kad je bio spreman i sad voli vrtić.  Meni je tih 2 ili max. 3 sata izvan kuće puno značilo i psihički, a bome i financijski ali sam do neba sretna što toliko vremena provoim s djecom i mogu njih razvažati na sve vježbe koje im trebaju, treninge, vrtiće, školu.

Posvojena djeca češće imaju neke zaostatke u razvoju ili sl. pa je često potreban logoped, defektolog , fizioterapeut, ili više pregleda a to je nemoguće logistički izvesti ako oba roditelja rade puno radno vrijeme. 

Svaka obitelj, djeca i roditelji su drugačiji  i ne vrijedi sve za svakoga, ali vrijeme provedeno s djecom je nezamjenjivo, jer time dobivaju poruku da su važni i vrijedni vremena i pažnje. ne vjerujem u kvalitetno roditeljstvo 2 sata dnevno.
Jako mi je žao kad neki roditelji sve to razumiju i žele ali nemaju potpore države i sustava da to pruže djeci i kad se dobivaju crkavice na dopustima.

----------


## Jelena

Ivanas, meni je to sto pišeš potpuno jasno. I žao mi je da roditeljski dopust u BiH nije moguc.
Kad bismo postali roditelji, mi bismo ostali 14 mjeseci kod kuce 7+7. Al vjerojatno ne "zauvijek". Iako - nikad ne reci "nikad".

----------


## ivanas

Ma nema ni potrebe "zauvijek". To s dopustom u BIH je stvarno prejadno. Ne bi da se posvajaju tisuće djece pa da bi to bilo teško za proračun. Ma posložiti će se sve, kad nešto čovjek iz srca želi, i zna da je tako ispravno, sve se dogodi u tom pravcu. Kad pronadete svoje dijete sve će se posložiti. Sretno

----------


## Davina

Zablude oko posvojenja postoje ne samo kod "normalnih smrtnika" već i kod intelektualni osoba od kojih to možda manje očekujemo pa nas valjda to još više izbaci iz takta.
Princeza je bolesna, imala je toliko visoku temperaturu da je završila na klinici. Mlada doktorica prima princezu i postavlja pitanja o anamnezi, od kad ima temperaturu koliko visoku, dali je i ranije već dobivala tako visoku temperaturu ili je ovo prvi put i sl. Poslije toga slijede pitanja tipa koliko je visoka teška itd. I naravno neizbježna pitanja dali je prijevremeno rođena i kako je protekla trudnoća dali sam pušili i pila u trudnoći....A tako znači posvojena! Dali imate kontak sa biološkim roditeljima...ne nemate, znači SAMO vi imate skrbništvo za nju  :Rolling Eyes:  kao kad bi imala kontak s biološkim roditeljima mi bi smo djelili skrbništvo ili šta. 
Vidim ja da frau nema pojma o posvojenju ali nemam snage u takvoj situaciji ispravljati krive Drine. Ali kad sam ja pomislila da je najgore već prošlo, slijedi neizbježno: dali imate i svoje djece   :Sad: .
To pitanje me je toliko izbacilo iz takta da sam svu svoju ljutnju progutala i vrlo ljubaznim glasom je upitala dali je to pitanje postavila iz čiste radoznalosti ili če moj odgovor na njeno pitanje Princezi spustiti temperaturu na bar 39. Ako je ovo prvo u pitanju stvarno nije u redu da u ovakvoj situaciji želite zadovoljiti svoju radoznalost a ako je ovo drugo u pitanju evo ču vam odgovoriti, ne nemamo VIŠE svoje vlasite djece samo NJU. 
Onda sam je upitala dali može princezi sad izmjeriti temperaturu da vidim jel joj moj odgovor pomogao. 
Doktorica me je samo na tren pogledala i vrlo tiho izgovorila, izvinite. 
Uf kako sam bila ljuta. I nakon petnaest godina posvojiteljskog staza ovakva pitanja me izbace iz takta .
Zablude i predrasude....nikad neumiru.

----------


## bubekica

Davina kako si je majstorski sprasila  :Naklon:

----------


## Farfallina

Davina, pratim Vas i Princezu i svaki puta me iznova zadivljujete!
I imala se gospoda i cega posramiti!

----------


## Jelena

Što mislite o ovom članku?
http://www.jutarnji.hr/akcija-doma-z...isana/1304430/

----------


## čokolada

Sve što može pomoći bržem posvajanju djece podržavam. 
Ljudi malo romantično gledaju na posvojenje pa onda ova ideja o posvojenju troje djece  može dobro zvučati, ali treba dobro promisliti ima li se kapaciteta za to jer samo ljubav nije dovoljna, kako se često čuje, treba i velika samoedukacija. Troje djece koja su zahtjevna, živahna i s razvojnim poremećajima - to je kao onaj topic o zahtjevnoj djeci pa svako puta 3. Za tri logopeda, tri defektologa, tri psihologa. Za tri adhda-a, tri poremećaja pažnje, tri disleksije.....itd, itd.
Ima posvojitelja koji to mogu, koji imaju prostor, novaca za život u kojem vjerojatno samo jedan roditelj radi (jer drugi teško može uz troje nove, male djece), vremena i novaca za silne terapeute i to u hrvatskim uvjetima (!) i što je najvažnije puno strpljenja i živaca za sve to "ishendlati". Znam jednu mamu i znam da nije nimalo lako. Može li jedna obitelj izdržati troje djece s posebnim potrebama?

Iskreno (možda je to nekome i hereza, ne znam) skoro pa bih rekla da je i pomalo upitno inzistirati i toliko dugo vremena čekati da se stvore posvojitelji za troje djece odjednom. Naravno, odlično ako ima kandidata, naravno da je dobro da djeca budu zajedno, ali ako nema, što onda - koliko dugo čekati? Je li veća šteta razdvojiti djecu ili da zajedno čekaju u ustanovi? Teška su to pitanja.

----------


## čokolada

Samo da napomenem da moja skepsa počiva i na iskustvu imanja djeteta s adhd-om čija se "zahtjevnost" utrostručuje odlaskom u školu, ne mogu uopće zamisliti da imam troje takve djece, biološke, posvojene, uopće to sad nije bitno. 
Istina, u članku se spominju planovi oko podrške posvojiteljskim obiteljima kroz terapeutski rad sa stručnjacima što je nasušna potreba, ali kako to kod nas ide i kojom se brzinom realizira, tko zna kad će zaživjeti.

----------


## Lili75

*cokolada* slažem se s tobom al ja nisam skuzila da sve tri curice imaju dijagnozu.

Meni se ovakav pristup s objavom profila cini ok.

----------


## jelena.O

kolko piše nemaju dijagnoze samo su vesele i živahne

----------


## DeDada

Ideja nije loša, takav sistem imaju u SAD-u doduše sa slikama što mi se baš ne sviđa. Možda bi budućim roditeljima bilo lakše odlučiti na posvojenje takve djece kada bi mogli proučiti npr. od čega dijete boluje, kako se to rješava, kako se s tim živi, utječe li i kako na kvalitetu života. Kada nazovu iz CZSS za takvo dijete, netko možda iz straha/neznanja odmah bubne "ne" pa mu je kasnije žao.

Što se tiče ove tri djevojčice znam da momentalno ne plivamo u novcu (mi prvi nemamo uvjete za troje), ali nekako mi se čini da su novinari možda izostavili nešto ključno radi čega "nitko" ne želi te djevojčice... I baš me ubola u oko ova patetična izjava da "nema posvojitelja" - samo ih je 650

----------


## čokolada

Ne mora se nešto zvati dijagnoza da bi postojalo. Mnoge teškoće dobiju ime tek s polaskom u školu. Djeca koja više godina borave u ustanovi imaju posebne potrebe  o kojima posvojitelji nešto moraju znati ili bar biti spremni na njihovo moguće postojanje. Vjerujem da je zato i teško naći kandidate - iz razgovora s njima soc.radnik mora biti skroz siguran u njihovu prikladnost jer poslije nema natrag.

----------


## Jelena

Da je jednostavno posvojiti troje djece, ne bi se ovdje s takvim žarom i divljenjem pratila tri mušketira.

Ja sam pitala ovdje jer je meni tekst zvucao osudjujuce. Kao ustanove daju sve od sebe, a posvojitelji izbirljivi. Al ne mogu procijeniti jesam li preosjetljiva ili tekst zbilja ima takvu notu. 

Čini mi se DeDada da je i tebi upalo u oci.

Ako sam dobro shvatila, strucna podrska posvojiteljima je ogranicena, a kad posvojeno dijete dodje u pubertet ni ne postoji. Cini mi se da bi to vise imalo smisla, ali puno vise i kosta.

----------


## DeDada

Obično filtriram osobni dojam novinara jer znamo kakvi su, što skandloznije do čitanosti. Malo je osuđujuće.

Da, divimo se svemu onome što većina nas ipak ne bi imala hrabrosti učiniti. Posvojitelji prolaze kroz svašta, a onda im se još nabija zašto ne žele teško bolesnu ili stariju djecu, ili njih troje... Nas su u našem CZSS bezbroj puta pitali "znači vi želite MALENO dijete??". Da, želimo predškolsko dijete, uostalom zakon nam propisuje da naše najstarije dijete može biti osmogodišnjak, toliko smo mladi. Svakom prilikom osjećam da moram naglasiti predškolsko jer nas propituju kao da smo rekli bebu do 1g. Stvarno ne patimo za bebom, vidimo kako to ide, ali moram priznati da bih voljela promijeniti bar nekoliko pelena što s 26 stvarno ne bi trebao biti problem, ili sam ja luda...

----------


## ivanas

Troje djece u domu, oduzeti po rođenju ili kasnije a prvih mjeseci/godina prije oduimanja bili zanemareni ili ne daj Bože zlostavljani i bez ikakvih teškoća? Nema šanse. 

podrška sustava : skoro pa nula bodova. 

Realni život s troje posvojene djece, izgleda ludo i neizvedivo, a opet moguće i opet bi ponovono da se tisuću puta iznova rodim. A nemam pojma zašto, čini mi se da mi je nešto veće od mene dalo taj zadatak, i iako na dane padam s nogu nešto me uvijek digne i opet ispočetka, logoped, defektolog, fizikalna, škola, zadaća, borba sa sustavom i puno malenih ručica ovo vrata na kraju dana.
Niti jedan realni faktor u našem životu nije odgovarao činjenici posvojenja troje djece(financije, veličina stambenog prostora, neimanje baka i djedova niti ikoga od bliže rodbine za pomoć u istom gradu, suprugov posao(nema ga pola mjeseca doma)9 a opet niti jedan realan faktor nismo uzeli u obzir nego odluke donijeli samo i isključivo srcem. 

Kod posvajanja više djece odjednom je možda roditeljima teže i napornije, ali je djeci lakše jer skupa uče, kopiraju jedna drugu, ono dijete kojem lakše ide potiče ove druge, vole se, igraju se skupa i nekako se sve posloži. 



I da, nakon ovoliko godina i razgovora s potencijalnim posvojiteljima od kojih su me neki kontaktirali i pitali za savjet, čini mi se da je većina preizbirljiva, da bi garanciju da će im dijete biti zdravo, da nema nikakvih teškoća i da je što manje,  i da bi najradije da nekim čudom zatrudne pa da uopće ne moraju posvajati. 
Ostali koji ne spadaju u gornji opis su vrlo brzo posvojili i javili sretne vijesti. 

Život ne daje garancije za ništa, a roditeljstvo je naizvjesnija avantura općenito, pitanje je samo koliko jedan par ima viška ljubavi i energije za podijeliti.

----------


## Jelena

Ivanas, sad si me zbunila. Zar si ti isto troje posvojila odjednom? 
Prema tvojim postovima ja bih tebe postavila za strucnu podrsku posvojiteljima. Nesto kao plavi telefon za posvojitelje  :Smile:  A mozda i za posvojenu djecu. Cini mi se da si odlicna mama.

----------


## sirius

Jelena, nije posvojila odjednom, ali je posvojila u vrlo kratkom roku. 
Ima prica na forumu.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

U prekjučerašnjem prilogu iznenadila me  izjava ravnateljice D. doma Zagreb u kojoj govori o tome kako će profile djece koja dugo čekaju usvajanje staviti na internet jer socijalni radnici ne mogu telefonom zvati svih 800-tinjak registriranih potencijalnih posvojitelja.

Razmišljam, zašto ne  nazvati svih 800 registriranih potencijalnih posvojitelja?  Radi se o pravu ove djece da dobiju roditelje, obitelj i dom. Da se uzeo telefon u ruke i zvalo jednog po jednog, u mjesec dana bi se znalo ima li među registriranim posvajateljima onih koji bi konkretno željeli i mogli usvojiti npr. 3 djece odjedom.

I tako redom za svako dijete koje dugo čeka posvojenje. Zvati jednog po jednog posvajatelja, ne čini mi se nemogućom misijom niti prevelikim ulogom u budućnost te djece, a učiniti sve da se djeci što prije nađu posvojitelji u skladu je sa pravilima rada socijalne službe.

----------


## martta

Ideja je odlična i u potpunosti je podržavam.
Mi koji smo prošli ovaj put i oni koji ga još prolaze tj. još uvijek "traže" svoje dijete jako dobro znamo koliko je ideja odlična.
nadam se da će postići svoju svrhu i ubrzati posvajanja!

----------


## mimi81

I ja mislim da je ideja odlična i primjer svim domovima i czss da stave profile djece

----------


## butterfly_

bilo bi super kada bi potencijalni posvojitelji koji se nalaze u registru posvojitelja imali pristup registru posvojive djece (na principu korisnickog imena i lozinke).
dakle, na svakodnevnoj bazi bi određene osobe (s korisnickim imenom i lozinkom) imale uvid u određene podatke o djetetu. 
...naravno to bi podrazumijevalo da se registar djece redovito ažurira...

ako može jedan dom nać neki sistem kako uciniti informacije o djeci dostupnima - zašto nebi to napravili i svi centri...

----------


## Farfallina

Nisam sigurna da bi bas bilo izvedivo sa lozinkom i registrom, ali uvelike bi pomoglo da nas maticni centri kontaktiraju vezano uz registre. Mene moram reci iz maticnog nisu zvali vezano za registar, pasam ih molila da pogledaju svako toliko, da jave. Moram reci da nisam bas bila sretna odgovorom, ali ja i dalje zovem maticni ( kao i sve ostale) i pitam ih da li mogu pogledati, da li je njih netko zvao- kad vec oni ne zovu- zovem ja. Zadnji puta kada smo se culi su rekli da ce se malo vise potruditi na tom planu, da nisu zaboravili i da se javljam.....bar me to ucinilo sretnijom....

Ivanas-sigurno imas pravo i moram reci da ti se zaista divim. Mi sigurno imamo zadrsku kada se radi o posvajanju vise djece, jer imamo bioloskog sina i nisam sigurna da bi to bas bila dobra ideja da idemo u to.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I to je sasvim uredu ako se ljudi pitaju jeli mogu to (posvojiti više djece odjednom) ili sa teškoćom, ja to ne bih nazvala izbirljivošću...mislim da ljudi znaju procijeniti s čim se mogu nositi, a malo je ovakvih kao što je Ivanas i ja joj se divim.

----------


## ivanas

U redu je da se ljudi pitaju, važu, razmišljaju i donose odgovorne i promišljene odluke, roditeljstvo  i odluka o istom je jedino neopoizivo i doživotno, sve ostalo možemo i promjeniti ako nam tako dode. 
I mi smo jednom rekli NE jedno  dijete kad smo ga vidili (nije imalo nikakvih posebnih teškoća) samo zato jer smo u srcu osjetili da nije naše i tu nam je odluku bilo teše donesti nego sve one sa DA, ali smo bili odgovorni i pošteni prema sebi i djetetu. 

A opet, zašto je većini potencijalnih posvojitelja koji uopće nemaju djece, problem posvojiti dvoje djece odjednom (pod pretpostavkom da niti jedno dijete nema jako ozbiljne zdravstvene teškoće). (troje je već opet druga priča jer zahtjeva drugačiju logistiku).
Zašto su im problem obiteljske anamneze, a na temelju istih odbijaju djecu bez da su uopće saznali pravo stanje djeteta o kojem se radi? Mi bi dok smo čekali na posvojenje otišli na bilo koji razgovor za bilo koje dijete za koje su nas pozvali, makar 500km iz više razloga 
a) prilika da nas ljudi koji rade u centru upoznaju i mi njih 
B) iz poštovanja prema djetetu, ljudskom biću koje zaslužuje biti priznato i uvaženo, čak i ako mi nismo spremni posvojiti ga 
c) zbog toga da steknemo iskustvo, upoznamo u konkretnoj situaciji svoje granice, i na što smo spremni a na što ne

A znam potencijalne posvojitelje koji su znali neći ne odmah na telefon kad bi čuli makar nešto (tipa neurorizično) ili čuti komentar da eto oni čekaju već godinama a mi dobili troje, sigurno imamo debele veze i sl. a možda su baš oni bili jedan od 10 parova koje je centar zvao za naše dijete prije nas na telefon i koji su odbili
Nemojte se potencijalni svi odmah naći prozvani, naravno da nisu svi takvi, ali po mom iskustvu ima puno takvih parova. 

Za jedno moje dijete, mi smo bili točno 10.ti par koji su zvali, od 10 parova samo smo se mi i još jedan odazvali na razgovor, ostalih 8 je odbilo putem telefona.(hvala Bogu, iznova se zahvaljujem svaki dan)
Ista situacija za drugo dijete, ne znam koliko parova su zvali prije jer daju prednost parovima bez djece, i svi su odbili doći, osim jednog para koji je došao i odbio kad je vidio dijete (inače se radi o jednom jako slatkom i sve slađem djetetu). 
Za svo troje djece smo bili daleka rezerva, a parovi prije su tako lako odustajali. Nije mi to tad bilo nikako jasno. Sad napokon je. 

I ne sviđa mi se novi sistem, neki registri, profili i sl. Premala je ovo država, i ja sam kasnije puno puta prepoznala koje je dijete tko posvojio iz nekog detalja, opisa kroz priču prijatelja, poznanika, foruma jer smo bili u toku s centrima i djecom.  Premala smo mi država i preuzak krug posvojitelja. 
Po "starom" sistemu je bio puno bolji ljuski faktor, koj je trebalo zadržati, posvojitelji se trude i zovu, a za teže posvojivu djecu centri se trude, pa i nazovu ako treba svih 800 parova, jer nikad se ne zna, a radi se o sudbini ljudskog bića. 
Ne može i ne smije biti registar kao google tražilica, nije dobro i nije ljudski. U svim sferama nas žele pretovoriti u robote i sistem.

----------


## ivanas

I da, nema nekog razloga za divljenje kad se ima više djece, svi imamo različitu sliku i viziju kako bi nam život i obitelj trebali izgledati, meni je to oduvijek bilo više djece jer sam iz velike obitelji, i iako je nekad naporna, volim tu galamu, gužvu, puno različitih osobnosti na jednom mjestu. Nisu posvojitelji više djece nakakvi heroji ili imaju nekakve supersposobnosti koje drugi nemaju, sve je to samo stvar osobne vizije, želje i količine energije koju je netko spreman dati za to. 

Čak sam čula često i komentara, kao posvojili pa još više djece, (podrazumjeva se da je posvojenje rizik jer tko zna "čije" je to dijete a oni se eto usudili riskirati više puta).

----------


## Mali Mimi

> I da, nema nekog razloga za divljenje kad se ima više djece, svi imamo različitu sliku i viziju kako bi nam život i obitelj trebali izgledati, meni je to oduvijek bilo više djece jer sam iz velike obitelji, i iako je nekad naporna, volim tu galamu, gužvu, puno različitih osobnosti na jednom mjestu. Nisu posvojitelji više djece nakakvi heroji ili imaju nekakve supersposobnosti koje drugi nemaju, sve je to samo stvar osobne vizije, želje i količine energije koju je netko spreman dati za to. 
> 
> Čak sam čula često i komentara, kao posvojili pa još više djece, (podrazumjeva se da je posvojenje rizik jer tko zna "čije" je to dijete a oni se eto usudili riskirati više puta).


Mislim da si malo skromna, po onom što si gore opisala ja i dalje mislim da uopće nije lako odgajati 3 djece praktički sama, isto tako bih se divila mami trojki recimo da podiže djecu bez pomoći sa strane...

----------


## ljube

> U prekjučerašnjem prilogu iznenadila me  izjava ravnateljice D. doma Zagreb u kojoj govori o tome kako će profile djece koja dugo čekaju usvajanje staviti na internet jer socijalni radnici ne mogu telefonom zvati svih 800-tinjak registriranih potencijalnih posvojitelja.
> 
> Razmišljam, zašto ne  nazvati svih 800 registriranih potencijalnih posvojitelja?  Radi se o pravu ove djece da dobiju roditelje, obitelj i dom. Da se uzeo telefon u ruke i zvalo jednog po jednog, u mjesec dana bi se znalo ima li među registriranim posvajateljima onih koji bi konkretno željeli i mogli usvojiti npr. 3 djece odjedom.
> 
> I tako redom za svako dijete koje dugo čeka posvojenje. Zvati jednog po jednog posvajatelja, ne čini mi se nemogućom misijom niti prevelikim ulogom u budućnost te djece, a učiniti sve da se djeci što prije nađu posvojitelji u skladu je sa pravilima rada socijalne službe.


Potpisujem napisano. 

Uz napomenu da je prema reformi sustava psvojenja posebno naglašeno od strane predstavnika Ministarstva socijalne politike i mladih (Tanja Žaja i Marijan Gašparec) na Adoptinim posvojiteljskim pričaonicama (22. studenog 2014.) da potencijalni posvojitelji više ne zovu Centre, ne raspituju se za djecu te ne šalju molbe CZSS, nego su Centri dužni prema Registru potencijalnih posvojitelja tražiti posvojitelje koji odgovaraju karakteristikama djeteta/djece i onda ih kontaktirati.

Nas nitko nikada od kada je Registar na snazi nije nazvao, svi kontakti s Centrima su posljedica nešeg zvanja, iako je to naglašeno od strane predstavnika Ministarstva kao nepotrebno.

----------


## špelkica

> I da, nakon ovoliko godina i razgovora s potencijalnim posvojiteljima od kojih su me neki kontaktirali i pitali za savjet, čini mi se da je većina preizbirljiva, da bi garanciju da će im dijete biti zdravo, da nema nikakvih teškoća i da je što manje,  i da bi najradije da nekim čudom zatrudne pa da uopće ne moraju posvajati. 
> Ostali koji ne spadaju u gornji opis su vrlo brzo posvojili i javili sretne vijesti. 
> 
> Život ne daje garancije za ništa, a roditeljstvo je naizvjesnija avantura općenito, pitanje je samo koliko jedan par ima viška ljubavi i energije za podijeliti.


Slažem se i zahvaljujem dragoj Ivanas koja nas je uputila da zovemo određene Centre i stvarno smo u kratkom roku posvojili dijete koje je odbilo X parova, a dijete prekrasno, normalno i po stoti put pričam mamama da nemamo problema s bolestima, defektolozima, logopedima itd., čak i sad kad financijski nismo bili lošije ima sve što treba i više, a kamoli da mu fali ljubavi!

----------


## sirius

Ivanas , jako mi se svida ideja da se unatoc svemu pokusa vidjeti dijete iza dijagnoza i papira.
pa tek onda donjeti odluku da li je nesto moguce ili nemoguce za svaku odredenu obitelj.

----------


## Mojca

> Potpisujem napisano. 
> 
> Uz napomenu da je prema reformi sustava psvojenja posebno naglašeno od strane predstavnika Ministarstva socijalne politike i mladih (Tanja Žaja i Marijan Gašparec) na Adoptinim posvojiteljskim pričaonicama (22. studenog 2014.) da potencijalni posvojitelji više ne zovu Centre, ne raspituju se za djecu te ne šalju molbe CZSS, nego su Centri dužni prema Registru potencijalnih posvojitelja tražiti posvojitelje koji odgovaraju karakteristikama djeteta/djece i onda ih kontaktirati.
> 
> Nas nitko nikada od kada je Registar na snazi nije nazvao, svi kontakti s Centrima su posljedica nešeg zvanja, iako je to naglašeno od strane predstavnika Ministarstva kao nepotrebno.



Strašno. 
Da ja svoj posao tako radim, dobila bi nogu u roku keks. 
Zar centri nemaju definirane pokazatelje učinka kojima se mjeri njihov rad?

----------


## ljube

U konačnici ispada da se Centri ili ne znaju koristiti Registrom pot. posvojitelja ili im se ne da na taj način raditi selekciju, skloniji su birati putem molbi i zvanja uz to i "preporuka", dok Ministarstvo provodi reformu i tvrdi svoje te navodi ove načine probira (molba, zvanje) posvojitelja kao zastarjele i traži i obvezuje Centre (predstavnici CZSS su također imali svoj dan konferencije gdje su upoznati s načinom rada kojeg se trebaju držati) da se koriste Registrom kao jedinim mjerodavnim.

----------


## bubekica

nitko normalan ne bi koristio registar za selekciju posvojitelja obzirom na podatke koji su tamo uneseni.
nama je od struke savjetovano da svakako posaljemo molbu i zovemo.

----------


## ljube

bubek. po tome ispada da su u Ministarstvu nenormalni

----------


## bubekica

> bubek. po tome ispada da su u Ministarstvu nenormalni


otkrila si mi toplu vodu  :Laughing: 

evo samo cu za primjer dati da u registru sto se tice dobi postoje 3 kucice:
0-1
0-3
0-14

pa sad ti meni reci, kako oni naprave selekciju nekog tko zeli djete starije od npr. 6 godina? a vjerujem da je takvih malo i da bi ih se lako pronaslo da su softverski to drugacije rijesili.

cisto da ne mislite odakle to znam... kad su nas upisivali su nas zvali jer nisu znali sto da stave, buduci da mi zelimo posvojiti dijete do 6 god...

----------


## ljube

kod nas ima od 0-7

----------


## bubekica

mozda su u medjuvremenu dodali jos jednu kucicu  :Laughing: 
registar bi trebao bit jedan jedini.

----------


## ljube

trebao bi, ali znam da je Zg imao malo drugačiju razdiobu u odnosu na ostale Centre, u našem Centru je od kretanja s Registrom bilo od 0-7

----------


## butterfly_

opcenito je malo podataka o posvojiteljima u registru na temelju kojih bi centri mogli procijeniti koji posvojitelji najbolje odgovaraju interesu djeteta.
ne radi se samo o željama posvojitelja - kakvo dijete oni žele (koje dobi, zdravstvenog stanja) - nego njihov nacin zivota.
npr. da li su skloniji izletima, bavljenju sportom i raznim dr aktivnostima ili su tip obitelji voli mir, gledanje tv-a, biti kod kuce... automatski bi aktivnije dijete trebalo ići aktivnijim ljudima, a povucenije dijete obiteljima koji vode tzv mirniji život. 
to je interes djeteta - a po registru se teško može probrati tko je kakav i tko kakvom djetetu odgovara.
zato se i dalje zovu i obilaze centri, šalju se molbe...

----------


## bubekica

kakogod, to bi trebale bit 2 kucice, svaka s padajucim izbornikom pa da mozes izabrati od do, npr...
0-3, 1-3, 2-3, 4-6, 8-14 i sl  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

butterfly_, to je sve nama posvojiteljima jasno, samo sam navela preporuke i odluke Ministarstva koje su bile iznesene kao obvezujuće, a u kojoj mjeri Centri moraju takvu odluku ispoštovati i da li uopće moraju ne znam

----------


## ljube

nadam se da će nam se i Adopta oglasiti po ovom pitanju, bilo nam je tada jako zanimljivo u sklopu rasprave koja se vodila sa spomenutom gospodom iz Ministarstva  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Ivanas mudro zbori i pomaže svima u oslobađanju od nekih strahova i krivog razmišljanja.

Ne znam što sve piše u registru, ali našu razinu aktivnosti (osim upita o hobijima) nisu posebno ispitivali.

----------


## Farfallina

da istina je ovo, jer su i nama to citali dase opredijelimo, jer nisu znali stoda stave. I mi do 6 god.
Ono sto ne razumijem je- ako postoji jedan registar koji valjda svi viide i spajaju sena isti iz centara- kako to da:
1) imaju razlicite ''kucice'', odnosno kategorije
2) zasto nas zovu razni centri da nasubace u registar- svaki svoj ??? ja sam milsila da postoji jedan registar i svi se na taj spajaju. Logicno bi bilo da te ubacuje maticni centra i kada se neki od centara spoji- vide uneseno i dobiju podatke. 
Znam sigurno ad ne postoji kucica: komentar, jer kako nisam znala sto odgovoriti na neke od pitanja, pitala sam ih da li to migu unijeti pod- npr: komentar- a oni meni- nema toga, samo to to i to.
To s razlicitim ubacivanjem ne razumijem- koliko onda registara ima?! Ako moj centar ubaci OIB- kako onda drugi centar to ne vidi i opet me zove da i drugi to ubaci, pa treci itd...Je li to ne kraju umrezeno ili nije?

----------


## Farfallina

Ivanas- znala sam da se neces sloziti s rijeci ''divljenje'' onog momenta kada sam je napisala. Nije to prava rijec, ali nemam drugu, pravu- nesto onome sto ti razgali srce

----------


## Jelena

Ne mogu vjerovati da postoje razliciti interfejsi u ovisnosti o centru. To bi znacilo da netko tko radi u CZSS zna sam podesiti softverski granice pretrazivanja u bazi. 
Mislim, mogu vjerovati, al bi im trebao netko izvana doci to podesiti. Bez uvrede, al sumnjam da to znaju soc. radnici ili psiholozi napraviti. Tko bi to platio? Pod kojom isprikom bi se knjižilo. 
Al, istina, nista me ne bi bas sokiralo.

----------


## ivanas

Nemam uopće riječi kako bi nazvala taj registar a da nije prosta ili neprikladna za javni forum. kakve kućice, kategorije, pa ne kupuju se cipele broj 39, žute boje pa da netko to ukucava i traži, mjeri. 

U centrima su isto poludili na ovakav način kako im se servira, da zovu 10 parova, pa biraju tri, pa milijun gluposti. Čini mi se da je netko uzeo nekakvu knjižicu ili člančić o posvajanju s googla pa ajmo mi sad tako u Hrvatskoj, a ta osoba pojma nema o posvajanju niti općenito o ničemu a donosi pravila i zakone. Pa kao ti nekakv adaptacijski perion od 6 mjeseci, pa nije dijete majica da ju isprobaš malo, pa vratiš ako ti ne paše Uf, odmah se naljutim kad na to pomislim. 

I dragi moji, pogotovo malo stariji, otvorite svoje srce i dozvolite si da razmislite ako se pojavi prilika,  o malo starijoj djeci, tipa 7, 8, 9 godina. Iako se po broju čini tih godinica dosta, znam jako dobro 5 uspješnih posvojenja djece te dobi i još starije i još smo u kontaktu s tim obiteljima i čini mi se da su njihovi izazovi i problemi isti kao i onih koji posvajanju par godina mlađu djecu. Djeca su jednako. čak i više željna ljubavi i pažnje i svi ovi koje ja znam su jako mazasti, kao da su mlađi.
 I usprkos svemu što sam čitala u literaturi, čini mi se da su se povezali sa svojim roditeljima puno brže nego bi itko pomislio. 
Super mi je jedno drago posebno dijete koje je upoznalo mamu i tatu jedne subote i inzistiralo da već iduće subote preseli k njima, pa kad su ga i centra pitali je li siguran i hoće li ih malo bolje upoznati, rekao da on već previše godina čeka mamu i tatu i da više nema vremena za ikakvo čekanje. 
Neka djeca su posebnija od ostalih, imaju tu urođenu hrabrost da prihvaćaju život i ne zatvaraju se i nakon što pretrpe svašta. Upoznala sam neku i oni su mi među najdražim učiteljima Života. Posljedica bude i svega i svačega, ali se događaju i čuda, a biti dio čuda, kad ranjeno ljudsko biće, već godina kad je potpuno svjesno sebe, počne napredovati,preobražavati,  ponekad i preko svih očekivanja je nešto od onoga što daje svrhu postojanja. 
I čini mi se da je ta ljubav i povezanost koja se stvori između starijeg djeteta koje je u nekom trenu odlučilo ponovno dati priliku odraslima i ljubavi i životu jako posebna i neopisiva.

----------


## sanja74

> Život ne daje garancije za ništa, a roditeljstvo je naizvjesnija avantura općenito, pitanje je samo koliko jedan par ima viška ljubavi i energije za podijeliti.


<3

----------


## DeDada

U našem Centru rekli su da postupaju upravo po toj uputi, znači nikakve zamolbe i pozivi, samo vade iz registra pa rade uži krug. I po čemu onda biraju roditelje? Što sve piše u registru? Dob, želje i pozdravi, visina plaće? 

Otvorenost se razvija s vremenom, mi nismo mogli normalno razmišljati dok se nismo u potpunosti suočili s neplodnošću. Oboje. U fazi ljutnje na sudbinu zahtjevi bi nam vjerojatno zvučali "malo plavooko zdravo dijete koje će biti visoko, molimo". To je onaj prvi impuls, brzo je prošlo. Vremenom nam se mijenja razmišljanje, čitamo, učimo i puno razgovaramo - rastemo. Možda nam se pod kožu uvuče i ideja školarca  :Smile:  Ionako želimo biti mladi, što mlađi roditelji!

----------


## DeDada

Kako se ovdje govorilo o predrasudama medicinskog osoblja, dodala bih i svoje iskustvo. Prvi put da sam radi bolesti, neplodnosti, ičega vezanog uz djecu plakala. Dr. je u ambulanti, čekaonica puna, vrata otvorena počeo VIKATI na mene: ti (da, ti) ćeš roditi, velika je briga o psu, kamoli o tuđem djetetu! Procijedila sam nek se educira i izletjela van, a suze sam suspregla do auta. Katastrofa tko sve "brine" o nama.

----------


## Lili75

Strasno.
i kazu pusti se strucnjacima a nemaju pojma o nekim osnovnim stvarima.
Bezosjecajnost nevidjena prema pacijentu. Uzas.

mijenjaj tog dr.

----------


## magda_

Moja pedijatrica koju sam mnogo cijenila kao pedijatricu mojih sestricha i djece od prijatelja, me takodjer mnogo razocarala glede usvojene djece. Uvijek sam osjecala da moje dijete gleda drugacije, kao neko "tudje", ne moje.... ali vrhunac je bio kad mi je ispricala pricu o komsinici koju je njen usvojeni sin, kad je odrastao, nadrogiran, gurnuo niz stepenice da se slomi, pljackao je, pa cak i ovu dr. kao opljackao.... bila sam zatecena, mozak mi htio eksplodirati... koje rasudjivanje od doktorice... ali dijete mi je bilo bolesno, pa sam samo izasla.... a i to je bio posljednji pregled kod nje, jer smo s polaskom u skolu dobili novu dr. Uvijek sam drzala da obrazovani ljudi imaju siroke poglede na svijet oko sebe, posebno u ovom slucaju (usvojenje) doktori koji rade sa djecom, znaju da je dijete dijete, bilo biolosko ili usvojeno, ta nije vanzemaljac... ali ne...

----------


## DeDada

Lili, to je samo vlasnik ambulante gdje sam nekad išla na pregled. Više neće vidjeti moju lovu. On je htio "pomoći", slao me u Austriju na sve moguće kulturne načine, a ja sam isto tako sa smiješkom odbijala jer se petljao gdje mu nije mjesto, nisam zato bila tamo. Njegova "kultura" popustila je prije moje  :Smile:  

Magda, vidiš da obrazovanje ne igra nikakvu ulogu. Samo kućni odgoj. Mogu samo misliti što sve takvi ljudi raspravljaju kod kuće i kako im je "odgoj" izgledao. Ustanovljivanje različitosti i zašto ona nije dobra.

----------


## martta

takve izjave samo govore o njima kao osobama i ljudima! (a ne o onima koje opričavaju)

----------


## Jelena

https://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.a...sti&id=2126527

Alfin udzbenik za 3. razred:
"Neki čovjek pristupi vrtlaru koji je zalijevao zelje i upita ga zašto divlje zelje lijepo raste i čvrsto je, a ono oplemenjeno je nježno i uvelo. On će mu na to: 'Zemlja je majka onoga, a maćeha ovoga.'

Tako se i djeca, koju maćeha odgaja, ne odgajaju jednako kao ona koja imaju majke."

----------


## čokolada

Ta se lavina kotrlja fejsbukom već cijeli tjedan.
OVO NIJE STRANICA UDŽBENIKA, ovo je stranica zbirke Ezopove basne. Boldani dio NIJE objašnjenje autora udžbenika, nego je Ezopova pouka koju svaka basna ima.

Negdje sam bila napisala što mislim pa evo otprilike i ovdje pišem isto:

Jedan je od važnih zadataka  lektire (i čitanja u širem smislu) razviti sposobnost kritičkog mišljenja i razumijevanja raznih književnih razdoblja, kao i simbolike koja se kroz mnoga od njih provlači.
Ovdje se radi o sirotom Ezopu, pripovjedaču starogrčkih narodnih mudrosti iz 6.st.pr.Kr.  (prije 26 stoljeća!) čija je zbirka dio lektire za 3.r. i uglavnom se čita i obrađuje djelomično.
Maćeha je, poput zlih vještica ili dobrih vila,  arhetipski lik iz bajki i narodnih priča te  funkcionira na SIMBOLIČKOJ  razini, npr. slično kao u Pepeljugi.

U 5.r. za lektiru se obrađuju  Šaljive narodne priče koje su prepune groznih stereotipa u muško-ženskim odnosima i  zadatak im je  (uz pomoć učitelja i kroz analizu pročitanog) upravo raskrinkati te stereotipe. Lektire se zato i obrađuju kroz diskusiju i poticaj na izlaganje vlastitog mišljenja.

Isto je i s basnama - uloga je učiteljice (ako do ove basne uopće i dođe) da ovdje objasni simboliku izraza "maćeha" jer
taj j se izraz provlači i kroz mnoge poslovice, npr. "država je nekom majka, a drugom maćeha".

Ja sam posvojteljica i time SLUŽBENO  majka, a ne pomajka ili maćeha. Izraz "majka" u mom i svakom drugom primjeru znači osoba koja voli svoje dijete i brine se za njega. 
Pa ako je moje (posvojeno) dijete moglo u 1.r. svojim razrednim kolegama objasniti zašto joj ja nisam maćeha, nego majka (ne poznavajući još Obiteljski zakon), onda to svakako može razumjeti i učenik 3.r. uz pomoć roditelja ili svoje učiteljice. 
A osobito može učenik razumjeti simboliku maćehe u narodnim pričama. Dapače, čini mi se da je to izvrsna tema za obradu u školi.

Kad već tjeramo mak na konac, "maćeha" (u smislu žene koja me nije rodila, a igra ulogu moje biološke majke)  potpuno je zastarjeli izraz i uopće se ne mogu sjetiti da mi je netko u zadnjih 20-30 godina predstavio očevu novu suprugu kao maćehu. 
Upravo da bi se izbjegle simboličke konotacije, koriste se izrazi pomajka i poočim (ne u slučaju posvojenja!) iako i u raznim rječnicima različito tumače značenja tih riječi.

Da se samo ovo našlo u nekom udžbeniku kao primjer basne, rekla bih da mu tamo nije mjesto i da se trebala izabrati neka druga. Uostalom,  ako basnu  povezujemo sa životinjama, svakako je nekakva lisica pogodnija od kupusa.

Ne znam što drugi misle....

----------


## Mima

to ti nije udžbenik.

----------


## Mima

lool znam jer mi je rekla forumašica iznad mene

----------


## Lili75

Coksa, hvala ti na pojasnjenju svega, tako sam i mislila da je, no novinari stalno traze senzaciju.

----------


## Jelena

Coksa, hvala na pojasnjenu. Doduse, ja nisam niti shvatila da je to udzbenicko objasnjenje, nego objasnjenje iz Ezopa. A nisam sebe ni vidjela kao macehu, nego kao drugaciju obitelj. 

Jedino sto se meni jos uvijek cini da je to za djecu iz 3. razreda prerano.

Kako posudjujemo redovito knjige iz knjiznice, naletim svako malo na za danasnje vrijeme nekorektne priče. Objasnim jednom upitnike koji se jave djetetu u glavi, al ne citam vise od jednom i ne posudjujem više. Inace barem 5 do 15 puta procitamo knjige koje mu se svidjaju.

----------

